# Die coolsten Boss-Emotes



## Hantorihanzo (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin !


Ich weiss nich ob es son Thread schon gibt, hab per SuFu nix gefunde, wenn doch dann her mit dem Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich wollte mal ne Sammlung von coolen Sprüchen machen, die die WoW Bosse so von sich geben.
Also schreibt einfach mal eure Lieblingssprüch rein !

Ich mach mal den Anfang !

Ragnaros schreit: *SPÜRT DIE FLAMMEN VON SULFURON !*



Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

Is zwar kein Endboss aber trotzdem mein favourite^^
Grimlok aus Uldaman:

*Ich Grimlok .. König* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (10. Oktober 2007)

`Kein boss aber die scheis Tagelöhner im Wald von Elwin: 

DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE xD


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

Sûmy schrieb:


> `Kein boss aber die scheis Tagelöhner im Wald von Elwin:
> 
> DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE xD



ja auch nen absoluter Knüller die Viecher xD


----------



## Aylaiun (10. Oktober 2007)

Zweiter Boss in ZH:

"Ich jemand anders töten...
Aber der is noch garnicht tot!"

oder so ähnlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salix (Rajaxx) (10. Oktober 2007)

endboss in blutkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt näher ... kommt näher ... und VERBRANNT (im text steht zwar verbrennt aber der orc kann nich reden ^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Aylaiun
Auch klasse ... komisch das mir der noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist xD


----------



## Thoralfus (10. Oktober 2007)

ICH  WILLLL SPASS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2007)

cheef gut zahlen fur euer kopf
sagt immer der ogger in dm


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

Thoralfus schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL SPASS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer sagt das?



dragon1 schrieb:


> cheef gut zahlen fur euer kopf
> sagt immer der ogger in dm



Er sagt Van Cleef gut Zahlen für euer Kopf*ends*


----------



## Dogar (10. Oktober 2007)

Yarr! Jetzt macht ihr mich wütend!


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Oktober 2007)

Sûmy schrieb:


> `Kein boss aber die scheis Tagelöhner im Wald von Elwin:
> 
> DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE xD



auch klasse die oger in den zangamarschen
"du nicht nehmen pilze" ^^


----------



## ^Mike.S (10. Oktober 2007)

Im Kampf schreit der Void Reaver sowas wie:

"Command: Kill."

und beim sterben:

"Critical Error, shutting down...."

Hab ich im Raid immer ordentlich gelacht.


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

^Mike.S schrieb:


> Im Kampf schreit der Void Reaver sowas wie:
> 
> "Command: Kill."
> 
> ...



Das is doch nen bug oder glaubt ihr das das mit absicht so ist??
Ich glaube mal eher nich xD


----------



## Totelius (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich zerschmettern ... . is zwar auch kein endboss,aber dieser arrogante satz tut einem gut wenn diese drecksoger 15 sekunde danach zu boden fallen


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn ich Moroes langsam nicht mehr sehen, hören oder lesen möchte, so hat er meiner Meinung nach immer noch den geilsten Spruch drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ihn herum tobt der Kampf und dann sagt er, vor seinem Vanish, "Wo war ich?...Achja...". Und ich liebe dies läßige Stimmt von ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (10. Oktober 2007)

Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"


----------



## Hantorihanzo (10. Oktober 2007)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"



jo ich muss sagen den find ich auch ziemlich geil


----------



## homu (10. Oktober 2007)

der is voll scheiße der 2.boss in laby.ich hasse keinen anderen boss mehr als ihn.
Als beitrag: der tauren in dm : argghh jetzt mach ihr mich aber wütend ihr landratten (oder so)


----------



## x3n0n (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich find Moroes Sterbesatz geil:
"Wie... ungeschickt." und das in dem Geilsten Tonfall der Welt...
oder van cleef:
"Pah, unsere Sache ist gerecht..." ja find ich auch xD


----------



## Supervegeta (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich find in Kara bei Romeo und Julia lustig:

Ohhh..... dies trink ich dir!!!!!      


oder im Labby den 2 Boss ( oger ) 

ZEIT FÜR SPASS!!!!!!!!!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pUr3_0wn4g3 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man Techbot aus Gnomeregan als Boss zählt, aber ich finde es lustig wie der immer sachen schreit, wie z.B. : ,,Einen schönen Aufenthalt in Gnomeregan wünsche ich ihnen"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dabei knübbelt er schon auf dich ein ^^


----------



## Siilverberg (10. Oktober 2007)

Zh der letzte boss is au nett "Für die wahre Horde" macht beonders spass als ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (10. Oktober 2007)

Ihr wisst nicht,was euch erwartet....

doch,wissen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (10. Oktober 2007)

*Ungläubige! Sie müssen geläutert werden!*

von Mograine im Kloster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sírion-antonidas (10. Oktober 2007)

Karazhan Theaterevent  Der Grosse böse wolf 
"Hmmm , lecker !" 


eigentlich muesste man ihn dafür als spam melden *sfg*


----------



## Averageman (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss immer wieder grinsen, wenn ich Medivh im Morast reden höre. Es hört sich einfach total blöd an. Genau dasselbe gilt für den Boss aus dem Alten Hügelland, welcher erscheint nachdem man die Lager abgefackelt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Oktober 2007)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"


eindeutig nr1^^


----------



## Slowpinger (10. Oktober 2007)

Die absolute Topstimme hat jedoch der Kurator!

So eine geile Stimme...dazu noch eine geniale Betonung.


----------



## Chaki (11. Oktober 2007)

Warpzweig, der Endboss in der Botanika. Ich liebe ihn einfach nur.

"What am I doing? Why do I..."
"Maybe this is not-- No, we fight! Come to my aid!"
"You must die! But wait: this does not-- No, no... you must die!"


----------



## Militodes (11. Oktober 2007)

am besten find ich

Arka letzter "Boss"


*Millhaus Manasturm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich imma wieder dem sein gelaber zu hören....

is zwar kein Boss gehört aba zur Bossbegegnung



Gruß


----------



## Deadwool (11. Oktober 2007)

Meine Favs:

Thrall in HDZ1 : "Wer oder was ist das ?"

Karazhan Romulo und Julianne : "Willst du mich zwingen? Knabe, sieh dich vor!"
"Und Du lächelst zu dem Streich ?!" Bei dem Dialog brech ich jedesmal ab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder der erste Boss in den Zerschmetterten Hallen. 
Überhaupt haben die meisten Sprecher in BC wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Dariem (11. Oktober 2007)

Also mein absoluter Favorit ist immer noch Vaelastrasz the Corrupt.

"I beg you Immortals, flee ... flee before I lose all sense of control"

"The blood fire rages within my heart"

Das waren noch Zeiten ... wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (11. Oktober 2007)

Dariem schrieb:


> Also mein absoluter Favorit ist immer noch Vaelastrasz the Corrupt.
> 
> "I beg you Immortals, flee ... flee before I lose all sense of control"
> 
> ...




Das wollte ich auch schreiben, find ich auch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spassboss ist aber auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich liebe Millhaus´ Sprüche, aber am besten sind immer noch die herrlichen Sätze von den Kobolden in Elwynn und die Orcs in den Zangarmarschen. Kurator kommt aber dicht dahinter ist auch schon der Kurator^^


----------



## Maligtus (11. Oktober 2007)

Also mein Favorit ist das Ehepaar aus der Arkatraz... der typ hat so geniale sprüche drauf.. da bleibt das auge nicht mehr trocken vor lachen ^^


----------



## Szyslak (11. Oktober 2007)

Goblin im Roboter, Boss in der Dampfkammer, wenn er down geht.

*"Mami!"* einfach nur köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (11. Oktober 2007)

Supervegeta schrieb:


> oder im Labby den 2 Boss ( oger )
> 
> ZEIT FÜR SPASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Definitiv der beste beste Spruch alle Bosse, die ich kenne.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Goblin im Roboter, Boss in der Dampfkammer, wenn er down geht.
> 
> *"Mami!"* einfach nur köstlich
> 
> ...



hrhrh und ich dachte es schreibt niemand =) 

mir persönlich gefallen aber die Oger emotes immernoch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du nicht nehmen kerze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  usw ..
das ist einfach nur der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. Oktober 2007)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"


Im Englischen noch viel besser, aber echt einer der geilsten Sprüche^^

Auch wenn der Boss selber zum Kotzen ist -.-


----------



## bogus666 (11. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Im Englischen noch viel besser, aber echt einer der geilsten Sprüche^^
> 
> Auch wenn der Boss selber zum Kotzen ist -.-



Yup ... "Time for fun" ... da hoff ich nur jedesmal dass es glimpflich ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten aber finde ich den Spruch vom Prinzen auch noch ziemlich gut:

"You face not Malchezaar alone, but the legions I command!" Jedesmal denke ich mir da einfach nur, bitte lass das Infernal nur weit weit weg landen ...


----------



## Thorat (11. Oktober 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Das is doch nen bug oder glaubt ihr das das mit absicht so ist??
> Ich glaube mal eher nich xD



Da kennt wohl jemand den Voidreaver nicht....
Das ist ein Teufelshäscher (Roboter). Ist also überhaupt kein bug, oder hast du schonmal einen Roboter mit einer Menschlichen stimme, bzw. formulierung gehört?

MfG


BTT:
Als ich zum aller ersten mal (schon lange lange her^^) ZH war, hab ich mich beim 2.ten Boss totgelacht!
Der letzte Satz lautet:
"Was hast du getan?!"
"Ich hasse dich!!!"

oder so^^ Auch die restlichen sind recht cool...
Ah ja, im Schattenlabby find ich murmur noch lustig :-p  Seine Geräusche hören sich wie die Hupen von LKWs an...^^


----------



## b1ubb (11. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Im Englischen noch viel besser, aber echt einer der geilsten Sprüche^^
> 
> Auch wenn der Boss selber zum Kotzen ist -.-



was schreit er denn im englischen ??

"its a funny time ? =)
"time for fun ?


----------



## bogus666 (11. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was schreit er denn im englischen ??
> 
> "its a funny time ? =)
> "time for fun ?



"Time for fun". Das deutsche Emote habe ich noch nie gehoert.


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Oktober 2007)

Als ich das das erste Mal während eines Zul Gurub-Raids laß, hätte es mich bald vor Lachen zerlegt:

Während des Kampfes mit Mandokir verstarb ein Char. Mandokir stieg deswegen ein Level auf und sagte: "Ding!"
Daraufhin kam im Bereichschat die Antwort von Jin´do: "Gratz!"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Moroes hat auch nette Sprüche drauf, vor allem ist er sehr gut gesprochen. Hat etwas von einer Mischung aus Michael Caine und Klaus Kinski.  


Klasse sind aber auch die Unterhaltungen, die manche einfacheren Mobs führen. So zum Beispiel die Patroullie aus Konkubine und üppiger Schankmaid im Gang kurz vor dem Raum der Maid. Die sind zum Teil nur etwas für Ü18-Raids.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Auch herrlich ist in der Dampfkammer der zweite Boß, Robogenieur Dampfhammer. Wenn er am Ende des Kampfes umkippt ruft er immer "Mammi!"


----------



## Thorat (11. Oktober 2007)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Als ich das das erste Mal während eines Zul Gurub-Raids laß, hätte es mich bald vor Lachen zerlegt:
> 
> Während des Kampfes mit Mandokir verstarb ein Char. Mandokir stieg deswegen ein Level auf und sagte: "Ding!"
> Daraufhin kam im Bereichschat die Antwort von Jin´do: "Gratz!"
> ...


Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^



> Klasse sind aber auch die Unterhaltungen, die manche einfacheren Mobs führen. So zum Beispiel die Patroullie aus Konkubine und üppiger Schankmaid im Gang kurz vor dem Raum der Maid. Die sind zum Teil nur etwas für Ü18-Raids.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja... War grad gestern wieder Kara, und da mussten wir an denen auch vorbei.. War aber noch unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thrain (11. Oktober 2007)

Thorat schrieb:


> Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^



der zg boss mandokir scho...


----------



## wowhunter (11. Oktober 2007)

mein lieblings spruch ist von dem typen aus der waffenkammer:  
`´KLINGEN DES LICHTS´` ^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Oktober 2007)

Thorat schrieb:


> Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^


Nun mit Level aufsteigen war der verstärkte Damageoutput gemeint, den er nach jedem Tod eines Chars erlebt.

Btw: Woher willst du wissen, daß der Mob nicht im Level aufsteigt? Das Level geht in die Berechnung des angerichteten Kampfschadens mit ein, er macht nach jedem Tod eines Chars deutlich mehr Schaden und das Level wird bei Boßmobs nicht angezeigt. Deine Feststellung, daß er im Level nicht steigen würde, ist nicht beweisbar. Aber schön, daß du auf der Basis von Vermutungen meine Aussagen kritisierst.

Noch was: Falls du jetzt was nachlegen willst, um dich zu behaupten - bitte mit Quellenangaben und nicht mit einer "Ich weiß es besser als du bOOn"-Attitüde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reviloh (11. Oktober 2007)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"



aber am anfang heißts natürlich passenderweise: "Zeit für Blut!"

Mein Liebling ist aber auch der 2. Boss in ZH. And the oscar goes to:"Kriegshetzer O'mrogg"!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (11. Oktober 2007)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Nun mit Level aufsteigen war der verstärkte Damageoutput gemeint, den er nach jedem Tod eines Chars erlebt.
> 
> Btw: Woher willst du wissen, daß der Mob nicht im Level aufsteigt? Das Level geht in die Berechnung des angerichteten Kampfschadens mit ein, er macht nach jedem Tod eines Chars deutlich mehr Schaden und das Level wird bei Boßmobs nicht angezeigt. Deine Feststellung, daß er im Level nicht steigen würde, ist nicht beweisbar. Aber schön, daß du auf der Basis von Vermutungen meine Aussagen kritisierst.
> 
> ...


Ich hab zwar so nicht angefangen aber was solls....


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Oktober 2007)

Thorat schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar so nicht angefangen aber was solls....


Nö, lediglich belehrend und herablassend. Und am Thema des Threads vorbei. Das zeigt, was von dir zu halten ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (11. Oktober 2007)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Nö, lediglich belehrend und herablassend. Und am Thema des Threads vorbei. Das zeigt, was von dir zu halten ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1.tens: Ist klar, herablassend....
2.tens: Schau dir doch mal deinen Post genau an, hat der was mit dem Thema zu tun?!


----------



## Mitzy (11. Oktober 2007)

Maligtus schrieb:


> Also mein Favorit ist das Ehepaar aus der Arkatraz... der typ hat so geniale sprüche drauf.. da bleibt das auge nicht mehr trocken vor lachen ^^



Ach, dass is´n Ehepaar? Naja, hätte ich eine Frau würde ich nich sagen "Oh, seid Ihr hier um (Name von der Tuse, kA wie die heißt^^) zu töten? Darf ich zugucken?" Das würde sooo negativ kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thorat: Sein post hat etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, bzw. der erste Post von ihm wo er sagt was er lustig fand. Denn der Zusammenhang muss bei dieser Sache bekanntsein, da er sonst seltsam bzw. nicht unterhaltsam klingt aus meiner Sicht.
edit: Und das mit der Attitüde hat er so gemeint, dass du das DANACH nicht machen sollst. Er hat nicht gesagt das du das vorher getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (11. Oktober 2007)

2ter Boss Labby, der ist einfach der Brüller mit seinem "Zeit für Spaß"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamosh (11. Oktober 2007)

ich find ja den dialog zwischen den beiden köphen des 2. bosses in zh lustig:

"Ich Hunger...."
"Du hast immer Hunger, deshalb sind wir so Fett" usw.

aber es gibt noch einige andere dinger über die ich mich schlapp lachen könnt


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Oktober 2007)

Thorat schrieb:


> 1.tens: Ist klar, herablassend....
> 2.tens: Schau dir doch mal deinen Post genau an, hat der was mit dem Thema zu tun?!


Mein Posting zitierte verschiedene Sprüche, die von Bossen, aber auch normalen Mobs losgelassen werden. 1A ontopic. Dann kommt von dir ein "Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^", welches klar als herablassend und belehrend zu werten ist, zum Thema kommt von dir nichts. Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Problem du mit mir hast, denn du bist der, der hier das flamen anfing (zudem mit inhaltlich falscher Aussage).

@Mitzy: Danke für korrektes Lesen und verstehen. Ich hoffe, daß dies für andere ein Vorbild ist.


----------



## Scyen (11. Oktober 2007)

"Der Kurator hat die Mittel die Menagerie zu beschützen..."


Millhouse Manasturm:

"HEILT MICH! HEILT MICH! BEI ALLEM WAS EUCH HEILIG IST! HEIIIILT MIIIIIICHHHH!"
"Ihr hört von meinem Anwalt..."

Prinz:

"Ihr steht nicht nur vor Melchazar allein... sondern vor den Dämonen die ich befehlige!"


----------



## Imbachar (11. Oktober 2007)

Sûmy schrieb:


> `Kein boss aber die scheis Tagelöhner im Wald von Elwin:
> 
> DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE xD




Das is das beste^^


Kenn ich zwar nich(bin horde^^) abba das hört sich geil an...


----------



## myxemio (11. Oktober 2007)

diesen Treath find ich ja mal Cool.....


Dann sag ich euch auch mal, welchen ich Cool finde....

der Doppelköpfige Oger in den ZH........  rofl......     der eine Satz:
"Ich bin müde - Töte du doch den nächsten!"

Aber übertrifft nicht die tatsache, das der Streit mit seinem nebenkopf alles topt^^

sowas nenn ich mal Schizo pur^^


----------



## Crisis (11. Oktober 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Das is doch nen bug oder glaubt ihr das das mit absicht so ist??
> Ich glaube mal eher nich xD


Das soll so sein, da der Voidreaver ein Riesen Roboter ist;>


----------



## Keyblader (11. Oktober 2007)

ohja der oger is einfach nur genial gemacht xD

und die 2 dämonen in arka sind auch nich schlecht

aber´ich find den verdammniswandler au nich schlecht der vorm bt rumgammelt

"stellt eure Handlungen ein. Ihr werdet Eleminiert werden".

einfach nur geil mit der stimme


----------



## Schmog (11. Oktober 2007)

" KLINGEN DES LICHTS " 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu genial

<3 Kloster


----------



## Thyphon (11. Oktober 2007)

also richtig gemerkt hab ich mir noch kein boss emote..
aber ich find eig alle nice..
das bringt abwechslung und stimmung in den kampf..
aber der hammer is immer noch der spruch:
"du nicht nehmen kerze"
auch als 70er geh ich ab und zu ins menschen startgebiet nur damit ich den spruch mitbekommen..
ders einfach nur imba..
n kumpel von mir - tank - hat extra n marko von das er immer loslässt bevor der boss angetankt wird..
hat schon style..

soweit von mir..

mfg


----------



## #stealthy (11. Oktober 2007)

@Topic
Van Creek gut zahle für euer Kopfes^^ einfach hammer, so wie all die andren Oger auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Môrticielle
Ich find jetzt eigentlich eher dass du hier der böse bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat ja lediglich geschrieben:"Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^"

Du mit deiner "Attitüde" xD was zu Deutsch auch Einstellung heisst, da braucht man nicht auf intelligent zu machen darfst auch normal schreiben , ich denk du hast besseres zu tun als dir solche Fachwörter zu ergooglen um so zu tun als ob du ein gehobenes Niveau hättest^^. sry bin grad so schreibwütig geworden sollte eigentlich nich böse gemeint sein aber wenn ich einmal anfang hör ich so schnell nich auf ^^

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass ich seinen Satz in keinster Weise beleidigend empfand, auch wenn er in deinen Augen keine Ahnung hat es gibt dann immernoch die Typen die direkt anfangen auf einen loszugehen, mit Aussagen wie:"omg du scheiss nap , mobs können keine lvl steigen" oder "0h m4n b!5t du 3in b00N, mobs steigen keine lvl das weis jedes k1ddy" oder dergleichen , Niveauloser kram eben und ich denke, er hat sich eigentlich ganz normal ausgedrückt. Du hingegen bist ja mal total auf ihn losgegangen wegen sonem kleinen satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pack dir an die eigene Nase , denn ich denke deine Posts waren um einiges beleidigender als seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja sry für das verhältnis topic/offtopic xD und das bei meinem ersten Post


----------



## Dalmus (11. Oktober 2007)

#stealthy schrieb:


> @Môrticielle
> Ich find jetzt eigentlich eher dass du hier der böse bist
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, bilden sich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit nun 2 Fronten?
Ich stimme da eher Môrticielle zu. Den Satz hätte ich ebenso gewertet. Derartige kleine Zwischenbemerkungen mache ich ja auch hier und da mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings muß man sich dann seiner Sache auch sicher sein ud in diesem Fall ging's dann leicht nach hinten los.

Kleiner Auszug aus dem Instanz-Guide hier bei buffed:


> *Level Up*
> 
> Sobald ein Gruppenmitglied von Mandokir getötet wird, erhöhen sich seine Stärke und sein Schadensoutput. Deswegen sollte man sich das Sterben tunlichst verkneifen und genügend Verbände bei sich führen.



Aber zurück zum Thema. Kann mich eigentlich nur den Vorpostern anschliessen. Inzwischen hab ich den zweiten Boss im Schattenlab lieben gelernt mit seinem "Zeit für Spaaaaass" und jedes mal in den zerschmetterten Hallen freue ich mich auf den zweiten Boss mit seinen witzigen Sprüchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ancalime (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde ja Aran witzig

"Ihr wollt doch einem alten Mann eine kleine Erfrischung nicht verwähren ..... Nein, das wollt ihr doch nicht"

Und dann mal eben schön gemütlich hinsetzen und an der Flasche nuckeln bevor er allen nen Pyro in den allerwertesten jagt.


----------



## Murd (11. Oktober 2007)

"Nein, nicht DAS Loch!"

bewahrerin der zeitenrisse, HDZ2


----------



## #stealthy (11. Oktober 2007)

> "Nein, nicht DAS Loch!"



auf jeden Fall eins der Besten xD

@Dalmus
^^ nene keine Frontenbildung oder dergleichen, ich fands nur irgendwie unverdient weil er naja nur ne kleine Bemerkung dazu abgegeben hat , mobs steigen nunmal keine level, das ist fakt , aber Mandokir tut das eben ... wobei das auch nicht wirklich bewiesen ist, da er nur mehr schaden anrichtet, wobei das natürlich stark in Erwägung zieht, dass er ein level up bekommen hat, kann aber auch sein , dass er nur einen plötzlichen Stärkeschub bekommt , darüber könnte man auch wieder diskutiern ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja und Môrticielles antwort darauf fand ich einfach n bisschen übertrieben und wie Môrticielle sich danach in den weiteren posts noch auf ihn gestürzt hat, aber wie gesagt ich gehöre hier keiner front an oder so ^^

greez


----------



## saphyroth (11. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin ein fan von Mr.Smite^^ geile sprüche "Yarr ihr landratten seid zäher als ich dachte, ich muss wohl improviesieren!"

die geilsten stimmen haben machazaar  un der satz mit "wer weiß was sich alles im dunklen verborgen hält..naja ICH weiß es" ist ziemlich cool^^  Machazaar ist reichlich überheblich das finich lustig...2te geniale simme ist Herod aus Kloster: Licht, gib mir kraft!

ich finds ur genial wenn die mobs die reden können bei kanppen hp irgendwas mit "ihr besiegt mich nie!" sagen und 1sek darauf den boden mim gesicht sauberwischen^^

meine lieblingsbosssprüche hab ich natürlich als soundbefehlt makro^^ ( http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...1&pageNo=14 )

ein geiles thema ürbigens


----------



## rEdiC (11. Oktober 2007)

Ungläubige sie müssen geläutert werden <3


----------



## Abianis (11. Oktober 2007)

1. Boss in den zerschmetterten Hallen, bevor man den Raum betritt aber das Event schon gestartet ist:

"Ihr wollt ihn? Dann nehmt ihn, ich hätte ihn eh gleich umgebracht!"


----------



## ^Mike.S (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Lucyana

Das ist bestimmt gewollt, er yellt es ja in bestimmten Phasen des Kampfes.

Error sehen anders aus, die stehen da in gelber Schrift wie wenn man z.B. erholt wird o.Ä.. Hatte mal das Erlebnis,  dort stand etwas wie "Your actions caused by an Engine Error have been reported to an GM.", hat sich bis heute niemand gemeldet.


----------



## Hantorihanzo (12. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mal ne Liste gefunden wo alle Dateien mit den Sprachemotes stehen. Wenn man dann ingame 
/script PlaySoundFile("XXXXXXXX") macht dann kann mans hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: da sag ich, ich hab ne Liste gefunden und vergesse den LInk anzufügen -.- 
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...1&pageNo=14


----------



## x3n0n (12. Oktober 2007)

Die Sprecher haben wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet...
Ich meine, unter anderem der Kurator (aber auch noch ein paar andere, bin mir nicht sicher, glaube der HM aus den zerschmetterten Hallen) werden von dem Sprecher gesprochen der unter anderem  bei TKKG Tarzan(Tim oder auch Peter Karsten, kommt auf die Generation an...)) spricht... Beim Kurator bin ich mir jedenfalls sicher...
Aber nicht nur die PSrecher haben gute Arbeit geleistet, was ich sehr gut finde sind die Soundeffekte von den Bossen in HdZ, die haben nicht nur ein Echo sondern auch ein "vorEcho"..., klingt sehr geil und halt zum Rest passend...
//Edit: Netherkurse ist es nicht aber der kurator... und halt noch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klamm (12. Oktober 2007)

Meine Top 3

1. Seht Ragnaros den Flammenfürsten der der schon uralt als eure welt noch jung war

2.Moroes Ohh da hab ich aber eine unordnung angerichtet

3. der Bekloppte oger in ZH der hat schon ein paar gute sprüche


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Oktober 2007)

Zwar kein Boss, aber sehr sehr geil:

Millhouse Manasturm - um ihn herrum tobt ein wilder Kampf gegen den Boss der Arkatraz. Was macht er? 

"Erstmal Wasser machen..." xD
"Ich werde Euch heimleuchten!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Das hat ja garnicht wehgetan." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu geil der Kleine.


----------



## Kujon (25. März 2008)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Liste gefunden wo alle Dateien mit den Sprachemotes stehen. Wenn man dann ingame
> /script PlaySoundFile("XXXXXXXX") macht dann kann mans hören
> 
> 
> ...



cool, thx für den link

weiss jemand ne seite, wo ich mir die texte anschauen kann? habe leider weder hier noch via google was gefunden und würde gern mal den text von ragnaros ins schweizerdeutsch übersetzen - klingt sicher saulustig^^

und hören und abschreiben hab ich grad keine lust, hoffe ihr versteht mich^^


----------



## Sercani (25. März 2008)

Der eine Oger in Zh der 2 Köpfe hat. Der eine sagt: "Ich hab Hunger!" Der andere antwortet darauf:" Weil du immer so viel essen musst sind wir so fett."


----------



## Nikaru (25. März 2008)

"Wo war ich?.... Achja?

Moreos N1 der hat Stil und sein Erdrosseln will ich auch haben xD

Sonst find ich den Kurator noch mega von der Stimmer her....I LOVE IT !

und natürlich das Ehepaar in der Akratraz ^^
beim ersten mal hatte ich nen Lachflash was die so von sich geben xD

mfg Nikaru


----------



## killahunter (25. März 2008)

Illidan:,,Blickt in die Augen des Verräters!''
Moroes:,,Nun wo war ich... Ah ja''
Ragnaros ist auch ganz cool =)

Illidan weiss ich nicht weil ich den schon angegriffen habe, sondern weil es ein Addon gibt das alle Bosssprüche hat. Heisst glaub ich bosstalk. naja hier findet ihr es=)
http://www.curse.com/downloads/details/11154/

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (25. März 2008)

Scarlet Monastery. 
Diese total oberschnulzige Szene mit dem Kommandanten und Weisssträhne.
Ich musste jedesmal lachen =)

Und wer auch super ist: Erster Maat Pein in DM
Direkt nach dem abfeuern der Kanone zum Tür aufmachen "Ihr da untersucht DIESES GERÄUSCH."
xD


----------



## e2to (25. März 2008)

Irgend so ein Oger meinte mal zu mir:

"Ich zerschmettern kleinen Tauren"


----------



## Rasgaar (25. März 2008)

"Steht auf mein Held!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scelen (25. März 2008)

was mir aufgefallen za der 2. boss hat glaube letztens mal : "Flasche!" gesagt^^


----------



## deHaar (25. März 2008)

Wie wärs mit Timmy aus Stratholme (Klosterteil)? Der schreit nämlich bei Kampfbeginn sehr laut 

T I M M M M E E E Y !!!!


----------



## Hâsha (25. März 2008)

Illidan der komplette fight is einfach nur geil aber auf englisch die deutsch synchro is da einfach nur mehr als schlecht:
(Allein schon der Tonfall und mit welchen Emotionen die Texte gesprochen werden machen bei 90% aller Bosse die englische Synchro besser!)

Illidan: Akama, your duplicity is hardly surprising. I should have slaugthered you and you moutford Brethren long ago.....
Akama: We've come to end your reign Illidan. My people and all of Outland shall be free.
Illidan: Boldly said, but I remain unconvinced!
Akama: The time has come! The Moment is at Hand!
Illidan: YOU ARE NOT PREPARED ! (zückt dabei seine Klingen)

Nach ca 5-10% wenn Akama den Kampf verlässt:

Illidan: Come my Minions! Deal with this traitor as he deserves!
Akama: I'll deal with these mongrles. Strike now friends! Strike at the Betrayer!

Phase 2 wenn er in die Luft geht und die 2 Elementare der Klingen spawnen:

Illidan: BEHOLD THE FLAMES OF AZZINOTH !

Phase 3 wenn er zusammen bricht und sich in den Dämonen verwandelt:

Illidan: Behold the Power.... of a Deamon within! 

Der beste (emote technisch gesehene Moment, mir is damals der Atem gestockt als wir das erste mal an der Stelle waren, Gänsehaut pur!) in diesem Fight, Phase 3 als Maiev erscheint:

Illidan (friert die Gruppe ein): Is this it mortals? Is this all the fury you can Muster?
Maiev: Their fury pales before mine Illidan! We have some unsettled business between us!
Illidan: Maiev? How is it even possible......
Maiev: Ahhhh my long hunt is finally over.... today JUSTICE will be done! (zückt dabei ihre Klingen)

Ende des Kampfes als Illidan zusammenbricht und keuchend am Boden seine letzten Worte aushaucht:

Maiev: Ahh it is finished. You are beaten!
Illidan (mit letzter Kraft): You have won..... Maiev.... but the huntress is nothing.... without the hunt..... you are nothing.... without me...... or them.....
Maiev: He's right, I feel nothing. I am nothing... Farewell, Champions.
Akama: The light will bless this Place once again..... I swear it....


Welches emote ich auch sehr geil finde is Leotheras als er sich am schluss endgültig in Elf und dämon teilt:

Leotheras: No what have you done I am the master...... arghhhhh can't..... contain him.....


----------



## DerHenne (25. März 2008)

Ganz klar

"Stirb...Insekt..."


----------



## Malchezzar (25. März 2008)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Das is das beste^^
> Kenn ich zwar nich(bin horde^^) abba das hört sich geil an...


Du bist Hordler und hast in deiner Sig nen Bild wo draufsteht: Für die Allianz? find ich strange....


BTT:

meine favoriten sind:
Warpzweig
2. Boss ZH
2. und 3. Boss Arkatraz (Dialoq wenn man den raum betritt)
2. boss ZA : Jammern Hilft nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Versunken Tempel der Trollboss, der nur stoff droppt...
und ganz klar Moroes^^

Sonst sin die stimmen von fast allen bossen geil, aber nur auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teclador1982 (25. März 2008)

Auch wens wieder kein Boss ist, finde ich die Schwadrons kommandure auch gut. Die die im Alteractal zu finden sind, stehen auch im Schattenmondtal, und im Rahmen der Questreihe/Ruffarmen für den Netherdrachen kann man mit denen um die Wette fliegen. Wen man sie anspricht reden sie über ihre schwere Gefangenschaft im Alteractal, die nur deshalb so schlimm war weil die Spieler im Alteractal immer rumheulen. Zb. Anspielung auf die Brücke vor Dun Baldar die ja so unfair ist. Einfach herlich ^^


----------



## heavy-metal (25. März 2008)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?
> Er sagt Van Cleef gut Zahlen für euer Kopf*ends*



strehbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein ich glaub lucyana meinte Zeit für Spaß!!!!


----------



## Foi (25. März 2008)

Meine Favoriten sind Nefarian's: "Lasst die Spiele beginnen!!!"
und Kel'Thuzad's: "Ihr magt mich besiegt haben, aber ich werde wiederkommen, wiederkommen und werde mächtiger sein als ihr es euch vorstellen könnt... (So in etwa)

Ich werde die Stille im Ts nie vergessen nach dem Kel'Thuzad kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Foi


----------



## Occasus (25. März 2008)

finde immer noch den spruch der kobolde am besten 
"Du nicht nehmen Kerze"
oder moroes vor?/nach? seinem vanish. "Wo bin ich?" "Achja...."


----------



## Flerius (25. März 2008)

ZEIT FÜR SPASS!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. März 2008)

Warpzweigs Sprüche nerven...

Cool sind alle Bosse in der Arkatraz und in Mecha Mechanolord Kapazitus "Gemeinheit" sowie in DK Robogenieur Dampfhammer "Mami" xD


----------



## bubim (25. März 2008)

War letzens in strateholme und ein boss stand Plötlich vor mir
und schrie:

"Timmey"

(timmey der Grausame)


----------



## Glocke/Thor (25. März 2008)

Riesenbaby Patchwerk: No more play?

Thaddius: "Ihr seit zu spät! Ich ... muss... gehorchen!

Anub'Rekhan (in englisch besser): "I hear little hearts beating. Yesss... beating faster now. Soon the beating will stop."

Mograine: "You will find no peace in death."

Zeliek: "flieht, bevor es zu spät ist!"


----------



## kotsos (25. März 2008)

Un maggie heult immer rum " Oh Nein nciht schon wieder, nicht schon wieder!" KA so in etwa ^^ ich finds ganz lustig


----------



## Shamozz (25. März 2008)

In der guten alten DM 

Bei diesem Rakzor oder wie der heißt

"Van Cleef gut zahlen für euren KOPFENS!"

Wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharkZ (25. März 2008)

Mein favorite : 
" Wer will nun meine Klingen schmecken " <- Illidan, einfach nur n1 ^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (25. März 2008)

ich weis nciht mehr ob krahl oder hügel aber der eine boss der schreit:

FÜR AGAMAGAM! (oder so ähnlich^^)


naja darauss is bei uns ein regelrechter running gag entstanden,
immer wenn einer ne halsbrecherische aktion startet schreit er:

FÜR AGAMMAGAMMAMGAMGMAGM!!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2008)

Millhaus Manasturm ist der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich werd euch heimleuchten" oder "Sexy Eis mit Sahne"

An zweiter Stelle Romulus

"Wollt ihr mich provozieren? Knabe, sieh dich vor!" (oder so ähnlich ^^)


----------



## Mirdoìl (25. März 2008)

Ich weiß nich wer das gesagt hat:
Nicht meine Magie. Bitte nehmt mir nicht meine Magie.


----------



## Mage_Collina (25. März 2008)

wie wärs mit dem ollen gruul ...

HUSCH ...


----------



## michid94 (25. März 2008)

meine die von Kaelths 
melde dich jetzt an unter http://154399.homepagemodules.de/


----------



## rundweich (25. März 2008)

Prince Malchezaar yells: Madness has brought you here to me.

Me: Madness?!! This is SPARTAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

finde das so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> ich weis nciht mehr ob krahl oder hügel aber der eine boss der schreit:
> 
> FÜR AGAMAGAM! (oder so ähnlich^^)
> naja darauss is bei uns ein regelrechter running gag entstanden,
> ...



wenn ic hwas alsbecherische aktion mache schrei ich immer : lerrrrrrrrrooooooooyy jjjjennnnnnkkkkins

aber bei mir ist 

1. Kurator seine stimme

2: zh 3 boss wo sich die 2 ogerköpfe streiten

3. moeres

btw : wer leroy jenkins nicht kennt sollte wow deinstallieren


----------



## CmdrRicK (25. März 2008)

Lord Serpentis (HdW)
Ich bin der Schlangenlord, ich kann alles tun!


----------



## Apex (25. März 2008)

VOLL DIE GERECHTIGKEIT!

gnomeregan boss^^


----------



## PTY (25. März 2008)

Die Oger in den Zangarmarschen sagen übrigens: "Du nicht nehmen Pilze" ^^

Am besten finde ich keinen Satz, sondern wie Romeo und Julia im Theater-Event rumkreischen. Romeo hört sich dabei so tuntig an, das ich mich jedesmal wegschmeisse =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2008)

"Ich werde euch das Genick brechen" pöööse Betonung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrandrel (25. März 2008)

Mein absoluter Favorit ist:
"Tod, hass, Zerstörung - Spürt die macht von Blackrock"
"Ihr müsst fliehen Sterbliche bevor es zu spät ist"
"Nefarian kontrolliert mich nicht länger"

Alles von Vael aus BWL^^


----------



## Tyrandrel (25. März 2008)

Auch SUPER Geil, der Böhse Wolf vom Theater Event aus Kara:
"Lauf kleines Mädchen, lauf!"


----------



## ZyloZz (25. März 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier mal mein Liebling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Patchwork bzw. Flickwerk in Naxxramas:
-Flickwerk spielen möchte
-Nicht mehr spielen?
-Was sein geschehen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find die einfach nur TOP!^^

MfG Zyloz,Freue mich auf weitere eurer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inaktiv (25. März 2008)

Zh 2.boss: "Lauf Feigling lauf!"
                 "Nehmt ihn er ist schwach" oder sowas^^

der sadist macht mir einfach nur spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

der torwächter in mecha mit seinem hammer
"Nach meinen berchnungen nach seit ihr in etwar 15 sec alle tod so in etwar" xD
zh der erste boss wenn man die non elite kilt
"ich wollte den sowieso töten" xD


----------



## Toskanino (25. März 2008)

"Your request cannot be processed!"
"Failure to comply will result in offensive action!" The Curator


"You should have left while you had the chance!" Temporus the Unraveller


----------



## Vérwanord (25. März 2008)

Meine Favoriten sind immernoch "Du nicht nehmen Kerze", das war die erste situation in WoW, wo ich lachen musste.
und auch moroes, der ist echt gut gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (25. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Illidan:,,Blickt in die Augen des Verräters!''


Die IRonie ist großartig XD
@Topic:
Der Spruch vom Gnomeregan Endboss: "mehr Explosionen ich brauche mehr Explosionen!!!"
Sehr witzig!
MfG
Goranos


----------



## Kaox (25. März 2008)

Strohkopf aus dem Theaterevent bringt den glaub ich:
"Ich könnte wirklich ein Herz gebrauchen...darf ich eures haben?"


----------



## zwuckl (25. März 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> *Ungläubige! Sie müssen geläutert werden!*
> 
> von Mograine im Kloster.
> 
> ...


mein fav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zwar auch kein Boss aber die Gnolle in Tirisfal:

''Grrr...Frischfleisch'' 
ja nee...als UD óÒ


----------



## Te-Rax (25. März 2008)

"Zu wenig Energie"
Von meinem Schurken dem Boss


----------



## Agrael12 (26. März 2008)

Ganz klar Neferian mit seinem Spruch: Let the game begin.


----------



## Drâyk (26. März 2008)

richtig geil finde ich auch diese ultra geile stimmlage von hydros in ssc ^^


----------



## Haggard215 (26. März 2008)

Zeit für Spaß! XD


----------



## Ganven (26. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich find Moroes Sterbesatz geil:
> "Wie... ungeschickt." und das in dem Geilsten Tonfall der Welt...
> oder van cleef:
> "Pah, unsere Sache ist gerecht..." ja find ich auch xD




Moroes ist wirklich Hammer! Einer der wenigen Bosse, die 1. eine tolle Stimmlage haben und 2. ihre Stimmlage ironisch halten. Einfach nur der Hammer!

In AQ haben die zwei Brüde (Emperor Twins) immer so etwas geiles gesagt wie: "Bruder, frisches Blut."   Und am Ende dann "Bruder... Neeeeeiiiiiöööööööönnnnn!!!!"

Sehr nett.


----------



## Mastermind (26. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Thrall in HDZ1 : "Wer oder was ist das ?"



meiner auch, gibt viele die gut sind aber der spruch hat so eine geile betonung... manchmal hab ich die grp wipen lassen nur ums nochmal zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kestrahl (26. März 2008)

Wenn der Kuchen redet, haben die Krümel pause....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Millhaus Manasturm


----------



## Stultus (26. März 2008)

Am besten sind noch die Sprüchen vom Juten Aran "Ja mein Sohn ist sehr mächtig , doch ich habe meine eigenen Kräfte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (26. März 2008)

oder in Hügel von Razorfen end boss Amnennar der Kältebringer

Kommt her ihr Geister, gehorcht eurem Meister^^


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (26. März 2008)

ich find dem Spruch vom Kurator am besten:

Der Kurator ist außer betrieb


----------



## Durbem (26. März 2008)

Ich bin der Schlangenkönig, ich kann alles tun! 

Lord Sepentes aus HDW^^

Wenn man KAthedrale zieht is das auch witzig^^

"Ungläubige, sie müssen geläutert werden!"
Argh...
"Was...Morgraine ist gefallen? Für diesen Verrat sollt ihr büßen"
"Steht auf mein Held!" "Zu Diensten, milady"
Uahhh. Arghh...

ich finds lustig^^


----------



## deathmagier (26. März 2008)

Drâyk schrieb:


> richtig geil finde ich auch diese ultra geile stimmlage von hydros in ssc ^^



ja die stimme von hydross ist einfach genial^^


----------



## Bloodbone (26. März 2008)

"Du nicht nehmen Kerze" ist immer noch der beste von den Kobolden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loxin (26. März 2008)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"



naja ich hab da mal nen pala 2 hit down geklopt xD


----------



## Katzensprung (26. März 2008)

Kommt Näher! Kommt Näher! -> UND VERBRENNT!


----------



## eMCiBi (26. März 2008)

"_You ...will ...die!_" - C'Thun, AQ40


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (26. März 2008)

"Es lege die Lotion zurück ins Körbchen." (oder so ähnlich in Düsterbruch)


----------



## ThomasG (26. März 2008)

In Arka die beiden Bosse die sich gegenüberstehen.

"Seid ihr gekommen um sie zu töten? Darf ich zusehen"

Zu geil ^^


----------



## FZeroX (26. März 2008)

rakh zor ( 1. boss deathmines aka. todesminen )

van cleef gut zahlen für euer kopfens 

xD !


----------



## Anoth (26. März 2008)

Lord Victor Nefarius yells: "Let the Games begin!"
epic 30/10 punkten


----------



## EnCeLiS (26. März 2008)

Is zwar auch kein Boss, aber die Oger im Schergrat sagen manchmal: *Ich dir haun ins Gesicht!*

Fand ich auch geil XD


----------



## M4tt (26. März 2008)

Finde den Oger aus den Shattered Halls so genial!

*'Me hungry!' 
-'You always hungry. That why we so fat!'*


----------



## DJ CJ (26. März 2008)

am besten find ich die unterhaltung vom 2. und 3. boss in  arka


----------



## S@ndk0&#1103;N (26. März 2008)

> "Clother.... come clother... and Burn!"
> bzw:
> "Akama. Your duplicity is hardly surprising. I should have slaughtered you and your malformed brethren long ago."
> "We've come to end your reign, Illidan. My people and all of Outland shall be free!"
> "Boldly said. But I remain...unconvinced."







> > You face not Prince Malchezaar alone, but the legions I command!
> >
> > Immer wieder Gänsehaut auch wenn der Mob inzwischen nur noch von den dritten Twinks besucht wird. :<
> 
> ...



Meine beiden Posts aus Bosse... die besten Sprüche!


----------



## Mózart` (26. März 2008)

"JAHA sein kopf ist so hart wie der eines ogers" is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (26. März 2008)

joa ich schätze bei dem boss mit den zwei köpfen haben sich blizzards entwickler nen bischen bei monty phytons die ritter der kokosnuss inspirieren lassen...
da sagt der ritter mit den drei köpfen kopf2 zu kopf 1:du hast einen äusserst penetranten Mundgeruch und ich muss neben dir schlafen ^^
ansonsten weis ich leider keine sprüche mehr aber ich mein das ich bei naj'entus auch lachen musste...


----------



## Herrmann (26. März 2008)

Militodes schrieb:


> am besten find ich
> 
> Arka letzter "Boss"
> *Millhaus Manasturm*
> ...



Ganz klar die Nummer 1

"WINZIG????? WER IST HIER WINZIG"

" JETZT GEHTS AB!!!"

Auch nice ist bei den Endbossen zuvor auch Arka, wenn man die Tante links zuerst legt schreit der Typ

"Guuuuuuut gemacht !!!!" 

einfach immer wieder LOL


----------



## Fröggi1 (26. März 2008)

Schwarzherz(oder wie der auch immer heist^^):
Zeit für Spass!!


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Morores .. liebe den boss

es ist nicht was er sagt sondern wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soo geil
Wo wo war ich grad? ahja ...

Zeit für Spass hmm so heisst es wenn ich mein feuerele hol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (26. März 2008)

Ein Tauren-NPC (entweder im Ruuanwald (Schergrat) oder bei der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts (östl. Pestländer) beginnt seinen Spruch mit:

"Aahhh. Ich habe auf euch ge... *räusper* Entschuldigung. Alte Gewohnheiten!"

Das ist eine so geniale Hommage an Blizzard selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst: Der Kurator hat eine unglaublich "professionelle" stimme (wurde aber schon gesagt).

MfG


----------



## Likechees (26. März 2008)

Magtheridon "Nicht schon wieder..... Nicht schon wieder!" find ich auch genial besonders wies betont ist ziemlich real.
Oder Vashj "Normalerweise würde ich eueresgleichen nicht persönlich gegenübertreten doch ihr lasst mir keine Wahl!" bis die mit dem Satz fertig ist hat der Mt schon angetankt.


----------



## Uranius (26. März 2008)

Seltsam das es noch nich erwähnt wurde.
Der Folterknecht im Kloster:

"Geheimnisse, süße Geheimnisse."

"Ich entreiße die Geheimnisse eurem Fleisch!"


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. März 2008)

Millhaus Manasturm. Eindeutig!!

"Winzig? Wer ist hier WINZIG?"


----------



## FERT (26. März 2008)

blutkessel - letzter boss
"come closer .... AND BURN!"

<3


----------



## Takius (26. März 2008)

'Mitten ins Herz!'

'Wie passend, normalerweise muss ich meine Höhle verlassen, wenn ich etwas zu fressen haben will' (Hab den genauen Wortlaut net im Kopf)

'MAMI!'

Das erste ist vielleicht nicht witzig, aber definitiv eins meiner lieblings-Emotes. Spätestens in dem Moment wird klar, was man grade tut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Likechees schrieb:


> Oder Vashj "Normalerweise würde ich eueresgleichen nicht persönlich gegenübertreten doch ihr lasst mir keine Wahl!" bis die mit dem Satz fertig ist hat der Mt schon angetankt.



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeria (26. März 2008)

Ganz klar.... Thermaplugg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lieeeeeebe es, wenn er den

_Explosionen, mehr Explosionen_

raushaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> blutkessel - letzter boss
> "come closer .... AND BURN!"
> 
> <3



come come and DIEEEEE

wir waren nonhero helfen ^^ unser tank sagte dann ALLE zu ihm der will es so xD naja zum glück macht das nicht viel dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (26. März 2008)

Kael'thas in Phase5 "I have not come this far to be stopped! The future I have planned will not be jeopardized! Now, you will taste true power!"

Oder Gothic aus Naxx


----------



## Blind_Guardian (29. März 2008)

Neben Moroes find ich den 1. Boss aus der Terasse der Magister am besten:

'Ja!! Ich bin ein Gott!'

Das hört sich einfach nur geil an.


----------



## Zalasta (29. März 2008)

Ich find den kompletten Illidankampf göttlich von Musik, und Bossemotes her. Wobei ich Nefarian auch immer schon mächtig fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (29. März 2008)

eMCiBi schrieb:


> "_You ...will ...die!_" - C'Thun, AQ40


Zusammen mit Nefarian (Let the games begin) einer meiner absoluten Favoriten


----------



## Wynion (29. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Btw: Woher willst du wissen, daß der Mob nicht im Level aufsteigt? Das Level geht in die Berechnung des angerichteten Kampfschadens mit ein, er macht nach jedem Tod eines Chars deutlich mehr Schaden und das Level wird bei Boßmobs nicht angezeigt. Deine Feststellung, daß er im Level nicht steigen würde, ist nicht beweisbar. Aber schön, daß du auf der Basis von Vermutungen meine Aussagen kritisierst.



nicht beweisbar? hust, da kennt sich einer aber mächtig mit spielmechanik aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solltest du ein paar leute finden die es mit dir testen wollen, schnapp dir nen caster und caste auf ihn. dann lasst ein paar sterben und seine "lvl ups" haben und caste wieder auf ihn. nun wirst du feststellen, dass sich am hit table nix geändert hat. du hast nicht mehr misses als zu beginn des kampfes. der boss bleibt 3 lvl über levelcap und bekommt einfach nur nen dmg-buff für jeden toten spieler - was die ZG unterhaltungen natürlich nicht unlüstiger macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand auch die whisper von hakkar höchstpersönlich ein nettes gimmik :>


----------



## ezikyL (29. März 2008)

das beste is immernoch 

Patchwerk want to play.
und 
No more play?

einfach hammer ^^


----------



## Toraka' (29. März 2008)

da bleibt anzumerken dass totenkopfmobs (raidbosse) IMMER ja mindestens lvl 80 sein müssen. solche gegner haben, solange es keine besonderen widerstände gibt (arkan, feuerimmun usw), auch IMMER eine resi von 3 lvln über dem cap. welches lvl ist eig C'Thun aus AQ? is der für einen 7e0er immer noch ?? würd mich mal interessieren. *20 AQ40 raids auf verschiedenen servern anstachel*


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. März 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> da bleibt anzumerken dass totenkopfmobs (raidbosse) IMMER ja mindestens lvl 80 sein müssen



Totenkopfbosse sind *immer* lv 73


----------



## Monyesak (29. März 2008)

moroes is mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (29. März 2008)

Also ich find geil von Kral der Klingenhauer der 2.te boss :
"Siieeeg für Agamaga" , undd des was die tugenhafte Maid in Kara von sich gibt is au witzig. Wenn jemand stirbt :" Es ist besser so" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finel (29. März 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Totenkopfbosse sind *immer* lv 73



Seit bc schon, früher waren sie aber lv 63 sprich: Immer 10 lvs überm derzeitigen Maximallvl.


----------



## LethalDoze (29. März 2008)

Selin Feuerherz find ich auch so geil (der Mana Junkie):
Meeeeeeeeehr Meeeeeeeeeehr^^
Oder Kael: 
Ich werde eure Welt auf den Kopf stellen (herrlich wahnsinniger Tonfall)^^

Is zwar kein Boss aber die Murlocs:
RwlRwlRwl


----------



## noizycat (29. März 2008)

Blind_Guardian schrieb:


> 'Ja!! Ich bin ein Gott!' Das hört sich einfach nur geil an.



Da ab ich mich auch weggeräumt, bes. als er kurz drauf lag ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten "Du nicht nehmen Kerze!" und "Ich bin geehrt, Königin mich getötet" ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Danke für den Link zwecks Musikscripts.


----------



## Kamaji (29. März 2008)

"Spürt den Furor des Sands!"
lächerlich xD    ZF


----------



## kinglose (29. März 2008)

am besten ist da noch der eine boss aus strath - vergleichbar mit einer sehr bekannten figut aus southpark



zitat : TIMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ 



hehe


----------



## Ammboz (29. März 2008)

kinglose schrieb:


> am besten ist da noch der eine boss aus strath - vergleichbar mit einer sehr bekannten figut aus southpark
> zitat : TIMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
> hehe



Oder mit dem kleinen Timmy aus Warcraft 3.

Mein Lieblingssprachemote ist und bleibt Kriegsfürst Kalitreshs herzerfrischendes Lachen, wenn er einen Spieler umprügelt.
Einfach ergreifend, wie liebevoll und warm so ein Kaltblüter sein kann.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Old_Nick (29. März 2008)

Endboß Gnomeregan.

"EXPLOSIONEN! Ich brauche mehr EXPLOSIONEN!"

Der Satz mit dieser völlig durchgeknallten Stimme ist einfach geil. xD

Auch cool sind die Orc Peons. "Für was für ein Orc ihr mir halten?" und natürlich, unübertroffen, "Arbeit, Arbeit". *g*


----------



## Blood_Force (29. März 2008)

Illidan ... You are not preparet!


----------



## fortuneNext (29. März 2008)

Hydross in English find ich cool ^^


"Argh... the posion..."

"Better... much - better..."


----------



## Kawock (29. März 2008)

Zeit für Spass!

*schluck*


----------



## Xadoron (29. März 2008)

Mein Favorit ist der Voidreaver...ich höre immer noch die ganzen "Eliminierung eingeleitet" von den fehlpulls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und "Angreifende Lebensform ist nicht länger funktionsfähig / Eliminieru8ng erfolgreich" und "Angriffsvektor wird berechnet" finde ich einfach immer wieder gut
All denen die sich gern die Bosse anhören, kann ich dieses Addon nur empfehlen
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/11154/
Macht echt Laune manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (29. März 2008)

Besser ist noch, Kobolde: *Ihhhhhh....Ich Wegrennen!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-Edit: Und naklar alle Bosse aus Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapso (29. März 2008)

"Me smash, You die!" 
Sagen manche Oger immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luminon (29. März 2008)

1. Bei Den Gezeiten (morogrim Tidewalker)
2.You will show the proper respect  (gorefiend)
3.eigentlich kein emote aber wie kaelthas immer die einrichtung von seinem kampfplatz demoliert ^^ 
4.kaelthas rede zu kampfbeginn... labert erstma 5 min bevor man dann gegen seine berater antritt ^^ 
5.Majordomus executus und Ragnaros einfach genial ^^


----------



## Sykis (29. März 2008)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Zweiter Boss in ZH:
> 
> "Ich jemand anders töten...
> Aber der is noch garnicht tot!"
> ...



Jo zh der ogerboss absoluter favourit^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder in nagrand bei der arena q  der oger
Was?! Nix möglich!   
hrhr


----------



## Xadoron (29. März 2008)

Oder wenn man Ogerkönig ist und in Schergrat die Oger killt:
"Ich glücklich, König mich getötet" oder "Mensch waren schlechter König"
Immer wieder nen Lacher wert


----------



## DarkBálint (29. März 2008)

Bin sonst Foreninaktiv muss aber mal was hier zu schreiben

In HDZ1 Thrall, läuft auf den Wolf zu, one hittet den und sagt dann "das habe ich nicht gewollt" xD

Zu geil.


----------



## Terodes (29. März 2008)

Patchwerk, Ich weiß nimmer genau wann er es sagt glaub wenn er jemand tötet:"Nicht mehr spielen!"
Thane Korth'azz(4H) ist auch sehr direkt gewesen: "Ich hab genug von eurem geflenne, haltet die Klappe oder ich stopf euch das Maul"


----------



## sno0zy (29. März 2008)

hol euch der sand! in zf


----------



## Scheyla (29. März 2008)

Mein Favourite ist wirklich der 1.Boss in ZH "Ihr wollt ihn? Jaa dann neeeeehmt ihn euch! 
Die Stimme ist klasse XD 

Und wenn tanzen ein Emote ist dann muss ich hier noch den BraumeisterOger in DM erwähnen. Dieser Tanz ist so witzig XD Es tut mir schon fast leid ihn um hauen zu müssen. 

Und da gibt es noch einen NPC in der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Lichts. Mensch Gemischtwarenhändler. Der steht ein Stück weit weg auf einem Hügel. Ab und zu lässt er ein paar Sprüche los. 
Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr genau an den Wortlaut erinnern obwohl mir ein Wort im Gedächtnis geblieben ist^^

"Früher.... blah ... blah... und jetzt sitz ich hier in dieser Rattenkacke!!" 
Lustig^^ 

Oder die zwei die direkt vor der Kapelle stehn. Taure und Nachtelfin. Der Taure zeigt der Elfin ein Samenkorn das sooo toll funktioniert. 
Ich muss dabei immer an diese Dauerwerbesendungshows denken. "Das ist ja UNGLAUBLICH Bob!!" 

Liebe Grüsse Scheyla


----------



## duidyou (29. März 2008)

Der Is gut :  Moros in Kara :

*Moros : "Wo bin ich en nur ?"*
Raid Leiter : "Passt auf wer Erdrosseln bekommt gut heilen."
Ich :" Ja , super geheilt  x)"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (29. März 2008)

"Rogues? Stop hiding and face me!"
"Druids and your silly shapeshifting. Let's see it in action!"
"Warlocks, you shouldn't be playing with magic you don't understand. See what happens?"

<3


----------



## böseee (29. März 2008)

stellt euch mal vor den nächsten npc eurer fraktion macht sound an und klickt ca. 100mal auf den drauf irgendwann lacht ihr euch den arsch ab versprochen mehr verrat ich aber nicht 
viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelthas (29. März 2008)

ich find die stimme von kael'thas in der neuen ini lustig , die hat so nen krassen hitler akzent , ich muss jedes ma dazu abfeiern ^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (29. März 2008)

Der Verdammniswandler .. den find ich cool^^ da rennen immer die Leute an den vorbei und dann hört man: Stellt eure ....ZIEL ELIMINIERT.... Handlungen ein ihr werdet eliminiert werden! 
Bevor der den Satz zu ende spricht stirbt der Spieler und er sagt ZIEL ELIMINIERT omg

Verdammnislord Kazzak: Alle Sterblichen werden zu Grunde gehen! 

saugeil ^^


----------



## bongawonga (29. März 2008)

Finel schrieb:


> Seit bc schon, früher waren sie aber lv 63 sprich: Immer 10 lvs überm derzeitigen Maximallvl.



*hust* frag mal nochmal deinen Mathelehrer, und dann sprechen wir uns wieder.

B2T: ist zwar kein boss, aber wenn man sporeggar ehrführchtig wird gibt einem der Fhwoor ja noch ne Quest und wenn mann dort denn Elite Naga am Ende gekillt hat meint der noch so "Ha ha, matschiger Naga!"


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2008)

Der Kurator sagt : Ich bin der Wächter der Bibliothek


So voll gelassen obwohl er angegriffen wird xD


----------



## Draft (29. März 2008)

Mein Favorit im Kloster:

"Ungläubige ! Sie müssen geläutert werden !"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (29. März 2008)

Rank'Zhor in den DM:

*Van Cleef gut zahlen für euer Kopfens!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## germanic (29. März 2008)

atumen wenn man ihn entwaffnet:
"Ein Krieger mit meinen Fähigkeiten ist auf einen Waffe nicht angewiesen"

oder im kael thas fight wenn thaladret der verfinsterer los läuft,wie er mit seiner geilen stimme "Seid Bereit" ruft


----------



## Dyrilon (29. März 2008)

Am besten finde ich ja noch immer Leotheras mit "We all have our demons..."

oder Illidan halt mir "You are not prepared!"

nice find ich auch noch den ersten Boss in Terasse der Magister, Selin Feuerherz, mit "Yes! I am a god!"


----------



## Te-Rax (29. März 2008)

Illidan :"You are not prepared!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (29. März 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^



Wenn man ZG nicht kennt soll man keine dummen sachen sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (29. März 2008)

Illidan: Maiev? How is it even possible......



die Tonloage hierbei is echt genial


----------



## Tiameth (29. März 2008)

In der neuen Instanz, Terasse der Magister:
Priesterin Delrissa ruft nach dem zweiten Toten:

"Das ist nicht mehr wirklich eine "Gruppe", oder?"

Fand ich kuhl. ^-^


----------



## EnemyOfGod (29. März 2008)

> Is zwar kein Boss aber die Murlocs:
> RwlRwlRwl


Ja die sind auf jedenfall am besten. xD


----------



## Gothmorg (29. März 2008)

Von diesem Grubenord bei der Flugroute für die neue Bomberquest, der sagt manchmal was von wegen: Komm nochmal mit vierundzwanzig deiner besten Freunde wieder und versuch es nochmal!" oder sowas in der Art xD


----------



## Seryma (29. März 2008)

Die Oger:

"Me smash Blutelf" oder "Let me kill you"... find ich geil^^

die viecher im Wald von Elwynn: "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" 

Ragnaros: "Majordomus, wie hat es dieses Ungeziefer geschafft meinen Thron zu erreichen?!"


----------



## easylite (29. März 2008)

Die Ansagen des Theatersprechers^^


----------



## Trilanah (29. März 2008)

Pechwingenhort:
Lord Victor Nefarius: Lasst die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Korat88 (29. März 2008)

Der erste Boss aus der Terasse der Magister

Ich bin ein GOTT und mein Makro dazu.
Nein ich bin Gott


----------



## Nr.2 (29. März 2008)

uiuiui

illidari council :

you wish to kill me? hahaha    you first  ^^


----------



## Xargoth (29. März 2008)

"Minions, servants, soldiers of the cold dark, obey the call of Kel'Thuzad!"

Der war imba der Sound^^


----------



## Exo1337 (29. März 2008)

.


----------



## Nr.2 (29. März 2008)

High warlord Najentus:  
You will die in the name of Lady Vashj

gorefield
you will show the proper respect!

illidari council:
for quel'thalas! for the sunwell

in BT sind die stimmen der encounter genial


----------



## HolyDoreen (29. März 2008)

"FLAMMEN,TOD,ZERSTÖRUNG!

KNIET NIEDER STERBLICHE ODER DER ZORN VON LORD....NEIIIN!

ICH MUSS ES BEKÄMPFEN,ALEXSTRASZA,HILF MIR! ICH MUSS ES BEKÄMPFEN!




IHR HÄTTET FLIEHEN SOLLEN SOLANGE IHR NOCH KONNTET,STERBLICHE!

DIE WUT VON BLACKROCK PULSIERT DURCH MEINE ADERN!!!"




... dann pew pew Lasergun & action.
Gibt ja wohl nix geileres in dem Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damalibu (29. März 2008)

Ich finde auch die Emotes von Kael'Thas auf der Terrasse des Magisters ziemlich lustig.

"Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich geglaubt, dass ich die Herrschaft so einem halb-nachtelfischen Bastard überlasse?"

oder

"Mein Hinscheiden bewirkt garnichts.... Die Welt soll brennen,. ARGH!"

Die Betonung auf dem "ARGH" ist einfach nur göttlich. ^^


----------



## Tuachg (29. März 2008)

"Kel'thuzad, macht Flickwerk zum Abgesandten vom Krieg"
Klingt so ein bisschen wie die Ents, bei Herr der Ringe

Anub'rekhan ist auch toll: " Ich höre das klopfen kleiner Herzen... Jaa... Sie schlagen schneller...."


----------



## H24Lucky (29. März 2008)

Ich fand den aus Ulda immer witzig 

"Ich Grimlok König" Wie das sagt ist einfach kult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Heini (29. März 2008)

Lady Vashji: YOU FAILED!

xD


----------



## Tenshukaku (26. April 2008)

also cool klingt 1. boss tdm
I'am a god

Hydross is auch geil....auf englisch is sowieso alles geiler


----------



## Deloriana (27. April 2008)

Der nervigste ist definitiv Nidas Aran
--Und dieser alte Hund hat immer noch Zähne--
oder so ähnlich.
Insgesamt ist der super nervig

Lustig sind definitiv
-du nicht nehmen Kerze
-du nicht nehmen Pilz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (27. April 2008)

_*Ungläubige! Sie müssen geläutert werden!*_

(Mograine im Kloster)


----------



## Cripe (27. April 2008)

Also mein Favorit ist Juliette in Karazhan (jaja das waren Zeiten :>)
Nach langem Stöhnen:
" Romeo ich komme!" 
Hab mir da beim ersten ma hören echt den Arsch abgelacht xD


----------



## Firedragon01 (27. April 2008)

Flickwerk wenn man ihn pullt 

Flickwerk will spielen


----------



## Brorix (27. April 2008)

kommt näher.. kommt näher.. und VERBRANNT

das ist echt das beste, vorallem wen mans hört^^


----------



## Renako (27. April 2008)

am geilsten finde ich in karazhan bevor man zu attumen geht und man diese untoten pferde killt is ein riesengeheul überall und der stallwärter rennt rum und sagt:

ALLES RUHIG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ráptòr- (27. April 2008)

der wohl bekannteste bossspruch ever=>

Verdammnislord Kazzak schreit: Alle sterblichen werden zugrunde gehen!!!

auch nicht schlecht: zh vorletzter boss(zweiköpfiger Oger:-)=>   

Erster Kopf: Ich habe hunger; Zweiter Kopf: du hast immer hunger, deshalb sind wir ja auch so dick!!!


----------



## Phyrexian (27. April 2008)

"VORBEI" von Gruul (nur sagt er das in einem Raid ca 20 mal obwohl keiner tot ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcimbold (27. April 2008)

"Ich war der Erste, wisst Ihr..."
Geniale Gänsehaut-Einleitung mit einer absolut lässigen Stimme (Teron Blutschatten). 

Aber Favourite ist und bleibt die gute Lady Vashj... So viel Arroganz in der Stimme... "Ihr habt versagt!"


Was ich außerdem ganz nett finde ist, wenn man bei der Bombquest auf Quel'danas mehr oder weniger versehentlich (unschuldig guck) Brutallus bewirft.... "Kommt mit 24 eurer besten Freunde wieder..."


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (27. April 2008)

zu 100%

Orc NPC wenn man ihn n paar dutzend mal linksgeklickt hat 
"Hört ihr auf mich zu betatschen?!"
einfach göttlich


----------



## Scofield-junior (27. April 2008)

Chaki schrieb:


> Warpzweig, der Endboss in der Botanika. Ich liebe ihn einfach nur.
> 
> "What am I doing? Why do I..."
> "Maybe this is not-- No, we fight! Come to my aid!"
> "You must die! But wait: this does not-- No, no... you must die!"



kommt mir vor wie golum


----------



## NightCreat (27. April 2008)

KIREL NARAK 

bon kazzak den find ich geil^^


----------



## TerenceHill89 (27. April 2008)

ich finde ZA glaube ich kamm das
wenn der 1. Bärboss sagt wen einer stirbt "Flasche"
oder war das ein anderer Fand ich richtig funny


----------



## EliteOrk (27. April 2008)

ZEIT FÜR SPAAß!!


----------



## Malcaraz (27. April 2008)

C'Thun ist mein Favorit:
"You.. will... die"
und 
"Your friends will abandon you"
einfach hammer
mit dieser G-Man stimme^^


----------



## Monagan (27. April 2008)

Kein Boss - aber der Kerl Südöstlich der Kapelle in den Pestländern an dem Wagen bei der Grube steht sagt manchmal "Und dann sagte der Tauren: 30 ZENTIMETER!"
He he he.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (27. April 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Du weisst aber dass Mobs nicht im lvl aufsteigen können?^^



siehe anzeigebild...


----------



## Dargun (27. April 2008)

millhouse manasturm inner arkatraz? ich werde euch heimleuchten......und für alle die auf die sprüche stehen und mal jeden hören wollen....es gibt da nen addon names bosstalks ;-)


----------



## Wieselpower (27. April 2008)

hmmm.... mein Lieblingsspruch?

Nicht von einem Boss aber von den Ogern im Schergrat wenn sie "Zuschlagen" benützen:

"Du nicht wirken Zauber."


----------



## DarkMoskito (27. April 2008)

ich mag den spruch aus zf von den troll docktor Holt euch der sand >_<

oder was die priesterin ind tdm immer sagt wenn man paar leute verliert das ist nicht wirklich mehgr eine gruppe^^


----------



## Pàscal1 (27. April 2008)

"You are not prepared!" , Illidan


----------



## LoQue (27. April 2008)

Zul'Aman 2. Boss links hoch: Akli'zon? bin mir nicht sicher...
Der nennt unsere Tank immer : Flasche!

Ich finds einfach göttlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Ashnaeb (27. April 2008)

Ich find Zum`Rahs geschmettertes: "Hol Euch der Sand" am besten, da muss ich jedesmal lachen.


----------



## Mordenai (27. April 2008)

*Explosionen! Ich brauche mehr Explosionen!*
-Robogenieur Thermaplugg-


----------



## Galdosch (27. April 2008)

Definitiv mit Abstand Platz 1:

ZEIT FÜR SPAAAAAß

Dicht gefolgt von:


WIIIIEEEEENZIG, WEN NENNT IHR HIER WIENZIG!


Geiles Thema an 
Threadersteller. Wär cool ne Rangliste zu machen. Würde mich interessieren wieviele Leute Schattenlabyrinth 2ten Boss angegeben haben.


----------



## Amathaon (27. April 2008)

hm dass is jetz kein sprachemote aber was auch richtig  super aussieht , ist wenn der voidreaver so aussieht als ob er motorrad fährt xD


----------



## Corvinus-Baal (27. April 2008)

TIMMY !!!!!!


----------



## Dudeman (27. April 2008)

MAMI


----------



## Magickevin (27. April 2008)

Arka letzer boss:
"Oh Großmächtiger ich hab noch eine Kreatur"
"Aber was ist das ein winziger Gnom? Das kann ich doch Besser Großmächtiger"
 MILLHOUSE MANASTURM'S AUFTRITT!!! 
"WINZIG? ICH BIN NICHT WINZIG ICH BIN MILLHOUSE MANASTURM!!!"
Zu geil dieser Gnom

(Ich war ziemlich lang nicht mehr Arka deswegen kann es falsch sein)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. April 2008)

Zitat: ,aber dieser arrogante satz tut einem gut wenn diese drecksoger 15 sekunde danach zu boden fallen

15 Sekunden brauchst du für einen Mob?  O.o

FÜR DIE HORDE  ist mein ganz klarer Favourit^^

oder auch Suck-suck....


----------



## Céraa (27. April 2008)

also ich find das von kelidan oder wie der typ heißt toll(endboss im blutkessel)

"kommt näher, kommt näher...und verbrennt"

einfach nur geil^^

und millhouse manastorm natürlich^^

"heilt mich, bei allem was heilig ist, heilt mich!"


----------



## Karghan (27. April 2008)

Stirb, Insekt!

Ragnaros^^


----------



## Arkoras (27. April 2008)

Also mein Lieblingsspruch ist "Ich will doch nur spielen" von Patchwork^^ Bei dem sollte man sich besser 2mal überlegen ob man mit ihm spielt


----------



## High-Ender (27. April 2008)

ARKA Gnom beim Endboss:

Ungefähr: "(finsteres Lachen)..., whoohui diese Kopfschmerzen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern!" 

...und allgemein die ganzen Sprüche von dem Gnom sind der Kracher.

mfg


----------



## Melih (27. April 2008)

Trilanah schrieb:


> Pechwingenhort:
> Lord Victor Nefarius: Lasst die Spiele beginnen



hmm.. das ist von saw^^ immer kurz vorm anfang von einem spiel sagt jigsaw Let the play beginns das heißt  lasst die spiele beginnen


----------



## Nokram (27. April 2008)

Was geht hier vor? Was habt ihr getan? IHR MACHT ALLES ZUNICHTE!!! /Endboss Kessel

Kommt näher, kommt näher, UND VERBRENNT!!! / Endboss Kessel

Winzig? WINZIG?! Millhaus Manasturm ist vieles ABER NICHT WINZIG!!! /Millhaus^^

Ihre Anfrage kann nicht bearbeitet werden.  /Kurator

Ooh wir haben besuch...   /Moroes
Wo war ich? Ahja...  /Moroes
Wie ungeschick von mir...   /Moroes


Moroes find ich persönlich vom tonfall und den sprüchen mitten im kampf allgemein am geilsten^^
Der Endboss in Blutkessel hat aber auch ne geile stimme^^


----------



## Schwuuu (27. April 2008)

hmm da muss ich an Großwitwe Fearlina denken 
sie sagt: Erbärmliche Kreatur...
ist in dem sinne sicher net lustig aber zu dem zeitpunkt hatten wir einen spieler im raid der mage war und kaum eine mob grp lebend durchgehalten hat....und bei dem boss auch wieder der erste war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (27. April 2008)

selten so hohle Beiträge gelesen - wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?


----------



## Schwuuu (27. April 2008)

du bist im "Die coolsten Boss Emotes gelandet Esprit-Chimära 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schugga21 (27. April 2008)

Also Ich mus sagen Mein ganz Persönlicher Lieblings Boss Geschwafle ist das fon Neffarian.

Lasd die Spiele beginen.
Ihr seit nichts NICHTS im vergleich zu mir.(ca20%)
Nein unmöglich das kan nicht sein du bist nihts.(Yu are Nothing) Bei 0 %


----------



## Sarad (27. April 2008)

Schugga21 schrieb:


> Also Ich mus sagen Mein ganz Persönlicher Lieblings Boss Geschwafle ist das fon Neffarian.
> 
> Lasd die Spiele beginen.
> Ihr seit nichts NICHTS im vergleich zu mir.(ca20%)
> Nein unmöglich das kan nicht sein du bist nihts.(Yu are Nothing) Bei 0 %



Ehem... genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find auch Arka den Gnom cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnome ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrean (27. April 2008)

"Mein Lord wird...euer aller Ende sein." Vazrudens Abgang, Höllenfeuerbollwerk

"Klingen des Lichts!" Herod, kurz bevor er Wirbelwind startet.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (27. April 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ach, dass is´n Ehepaar? Naja, hätte ich eine Frau würde ich nich sagen "Oh, seid Ihr hier um (Name von der Tuse, kA wie die heißt^^) zu töten? Darf ich zugucken?" Das würde sooo negativ kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dallilah heisst sie


----------



## Mooped (27. April 2008)

Ganz klar Warpzweig!

dieses "...nein, wir kämpfen" is einfach der hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axido (27. April 2008)

Der Endboss aus ZA, wenn er in die 2. Phase wechselt: "Sag Hallo zu Bruder Bär!"


----------



## Ilunadin (27. April 2008)

Mir gefällt persönlich ja der Spruch von Wachhabender Gargolmar immernoch am besten:

"ZURÜCK,HUND!"


----------



## elmoo200 (27. April 2008)

vote endboss blutkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeque (27. April 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber der Verdammniswandler is der geilste:

"Stellt eure Handlungen ein. Ihr werdet eliminiert werden" ^^

oder Nexusprinz Shaffar. Den Text kann ich jetzt nicht auswendig


----------



## Ungi (27. April 2008)

kriegshetzer o´mrogg in zh

"ihr hier warten, ich jmd anderes töten" ^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (27. April 2008)

last die hunde los von dem hundemeister im kloster


----------



## Apex (27. April 2008)

VOLL DIE GERECHTIGKEIT!






der 2te boss in gnom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. Januar 2009)

archeadas in ulda
(mit schmettender stimme)*

WER WAGT ES ARCHEADAS ZU WECKEN??*


----------



## Leitungswasser (18. Januar 2009)

Kel'Thuzad macht Flickwerk zu Abgesandten von Krieg!


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. Januar 2009)

"Tötet mich....tötet mich! Oder ich schwöre bei der Drachenkönigin ihr erblickt das Licht nie wieder!" ist immernoch mein liebster spruch mit WoTLK von  Keristrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenIsaac (19. Januar 2009)

"Niemand darf die Bruderschaft herausfordern!"

Klassiker, aber mir gefällts =)


----------



## rEdiC (19. Januar 2009)

Ungläubige, sie müssen geläutert werden!!


----------



## larxenus (19. Januar 2009)

Bloodboil war das glaube ich, der sagt "Fresst euer fleisch, trinkt euer blut" oder sowas ähnliches, einfach um gänsehaut zu bekommen ^^


ahja und die stimme von gothik  *-* einfach sooo geil gemacht


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

*murgwlMurgrlgwgwgrgrgl...* von den Murlics^^ich kann ja mal als Boss "Cookie" erwähnen


----------



## Daywa (19. Januar 2009)

Ich fand "Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet" von Illidan immer recht gut als Opener  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2009)

Mein Baum! Mein Baum! Bleibt von meinem Baum fern!


----------



## Krouk (20. Januar 2009)

Der spassigste Spruch für mich kommt vom Endboss Gnomeregan (Thermadraht?)

Explosionen! Wir brauchen mehr Explosionen!


Von der Stimmung her am besten nach wie vor Vaelastrazs im Pechschwingenhort

Kann den Spruch leider nicht auswendig und ist zu lange her.



Auch erster Boss Drakh

Leiche macht buuummmm

ist immer wieder gern gehört


----------



## SlapJack (20. Januar 2009)

RUN AWAY LITTLE GIRL...

Satharion wenn er die Feuerwellen macht. Ich hab mich weggebrüll

Oder der Prolog in HDS bei dem Event mit den Statuen. Wenn der kleine zwerg am hacken ist und die meldungen kommen. Einfach zu geil


----------



## Bihd (20. Januar 2009)

keal thas sunstriker der ganze kampf ist der pure hammer also wenn ich mit meiner gilde da war ging mir immer einer ab xD


----------



## Sjul (20. Januar 2009)

sry wenns den schon gab hab nich alles gelesen:

"Hmmm Wo wird er nur sein?" "ICH ZEIG EUCH WO ICH BIN!!

na wer is das wohl? Er is in Kara und sein Name hat gewisse ähnlichkeit mit der Siegerband 2007 bei Popstars^^ (Monrose)

find ich einfach nur geil gemacht^^ Einmal als er dann so geschriehn hat: ICH ZEIG EUCH WO ICH BIN!! Hat mein Vater hinter mir die Tür aufgerissen, das hat mich wirklich geschockt^^


----------



## Valnar93 (20. Januar 2009)

Mories wenn er aus dem Stealth kommt^^


----------



## Sjul (20. Januar 2009)

richtig du hast ne quitschgelbe Gummi ente gewonnen^^ Ui jetz muss ich aber los^^


----------



## Craked89 (20. Januar 2009)

Was ist mit meiner Brut? WAS IST MIT DEN EIERN???

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (20. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit ist kein Boss sondern einfach nur die Murlocs. Für die mach ich auch hin und wieder extra den WoW Sound an, spiele sonst eigentlich ohne Sounds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gurglmrwl


----------



## Warlordkang (20. Januar 2009)

Alle Sprüche von Salramm aus HDZ 4. Kranker Schwarzmagier erster Güte. ^^


----------



## Phash (20. Januar 2009)

You are not prepared! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taste the Flames of Sulfuron!

Oder Kael auf Englisch... der Encounter war der Grund, warum ichs endlich umgestellt hab, war auf dt. nicht halb so imposant


----------



## Technocrat (20. Januar 2009)

Klasse finde ich immer die Oger:

"Me smash!"

Aber der obergeilste aller Sprüche in WoW kommt gelegentlich vom Fel Guard Dämon (Todeswache?) des Hexers:

"I play all my records backwards!"


- obwohl ich zugebe, das der nur zieht, wenn man sich mit der Geschichte des Satanismus auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (20. Januar 2009)

die Geschichte des Satanismus ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse :>

Ony:

normalerweise kommt mein Essen nicht zu mir... oder so ähnlich... damned.. wie ging das, schon 3 Jahre nimmer gehört


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (20. Januar 2009)

boss:grim(server alakir)
emote:eat the dirt
*ironie off*


----------



## Maltztrunk (20. Januar 2009)

Der Kuarator  : Unbefugten is das betreten der Gallerie nicht gestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r3maire (20. Januar 2009)

The expendable have perished.So be it! Now I shall succeed where Sargeras could not! I will bleed this wretched world and secure my place as the true master of the Burning Legion! The end has come! Let the unravelling of this wolrd commence!

na wer ist das^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich das ganze Gespräch mit Illidan,
Akama und auch Maiev.

Das beste immernoch auf englisch: "Today justice will be done!"

Das kommt viel ebsser im englischen als im deutschen rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoW-Zocker (20. Januar 2009)

Ich find ' VERGELTUNG BRENNT' von Kael in Tdm geil...^^ Das sagt der so lustig.


----------



## Kiryo (20. Januar 2009)

"Es ist eine Schande das Euer großer Mut nicht Eure Dummheit kompensiert!"

so oder so ähnlich: Malygos, Auge der Ewigkeit


----------



## Hurkie (20. Januar 2009)

Kael'thas in FdS!!!!! Ich hoffe ist verständlich wenn ich das jetz nich alles schreib was der sagt^^


----------



## Ollolo (20. Januar 2009)

Also es gibt ja viele geile emots von NPCs

den Dialog zwischen Brutallus(wird der soo geschrieben),auf der Insel bei der täglichen Flugbombenquest, und dem Drachen der da fliegt is auch nich schlecht....
Dracherutallus ich hab gehört Grubenlords werden aus Maden gezüchtet?
Brutallus:Komm runter.Ich reiß dir die Flügel aus den Schultern mal sehn wer dann die Made ist....

so oder so ähnlich geht der^^

Ich persönlich hab mir Roleplayflags auf meine Zauber gelegt.(Hab nen Palatank)
und bei einem Boss ich glaub in Burg Udgard....
Hab ich:"MAAACHT! UNBEGENZTE MAAAACHT!!"
rausgehauen und der Boss hat zurück geschrien
"IHR WOLLT WISSEN WAS MAAAACHT IST?"

das war wiztig^^aber meistens mach ich die Roleplayflags aus, haben nich alle Leute in randomgrp für verständnis^^
ich bin ja tollerant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ansonten stimm ich meinen Vorredner zu: der Kurator hat ein coole stimme und den Prinzen find ich gut^^


----------



## Animos93 (20. Januar 2009)

Zeit zum SPIELEN!^^


----------



## Kabamaan (20. Januar 2009)

Violette Festung wenn die grp erscheint

Ein Eilitetrupp ersc heint Eilite


----------



## Chuck Norris (20. Januar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Millhaus Manasturm ist der Beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Englischen sagt Milhhaus "Ice Ice Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde ich persönlich cooler.


Aber das coolste Bossemote ist immernoch von Vaelastrasz

Too late...friends. Nefarius' corruption has taken hold. I cannot...control myself. I beg you Mortals, flee! Flee before I lose all sense of control. The Black Fire rages within my heart. I must release it! FLAME! DEATH! DESTRUCTION! COWER MORTALS BEFORE THE WRATH OF LORD....NO! I MUST FIGHT THIS! ALEXSTRASZA, HELP ME! I MUST FIGHT!" 

Ich bekomm immer Gänsehaut wenn ich das hör oder auch Ragnaros Ansprache zu Major Domus... Volle Lautstärke auf die Boxen muss einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen "Van Cleeve gut zahlen für euer Kopfens!" übrigends die anspielung auf den Dialekt der Orks in Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die besten Bossemotes wird man sowieso nicht vergessen weil sie einfach zu tief eingebrannt sind wenn man das (digitale) Leben aus ihnen wiechen sieht... Manschmal wird man dann auch Melancholisch und sagt sich dann "So einen Kampf wie beim ersten mal wird man nie wieder haben."

Mfg vom Chuck


----------



## wuschel21 (20. Januar 2009)

Illidan Und Akama im bt- 

Akama. Euer falsches Spiel überrascht mich nicht. Ich hätte Euch und Eure missgestalteten Brüder schon vor langer Zeit abschlachten sollen.

Wir sind hir um Eure Herschaft zu beednden Illidan. Mein Volk und die gesamte Scherbenweld werden frei sein!

Gewagte Worte. Und doch bin ich...unbeeindruckt!

Die Zeit ist gekommen: der Augenblick ist endlich da!

Ihr wisst nicht, was Euch erwartet!

Das ist mein lieblings spruch uns allen innis die ich kenne auser das gererde von KJ aber da weiß ich nichtmer was er sagt =(


----------



## Baldraka1 (20. Januar 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Zeit zum SPIELEN!^^


Nicht mehr SPIELEN?!?
Flickwerk ist einfach nur toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackLionZ (20. Januar 2009)

Also mein momentaner Fav is in Burg Utgarde im Fight gegen Skarvald und Dalronn... wenn man Dalronn besiegt und Skarvald dann meint: "Was? Wie kann man denn als Totenbeschwörer sterben? Du bist aber auch zu gar nichts zu gebrauchen!" ... Der Tonfall in dem Skarvald das sagt is sooo genial <3


----------



## Stargat (20. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs damit?

Explosionen! Mehr Explosionen! Ich brauche mehr Explosionen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +

Ein Klassiker


----------



## Kindgenius (20. Januar 2009)

Das Beste ist immer der gebumste Kaelthas in TDM, wie der heult einfach GÖTLLICH xD


----------



## Shizo. (20. Januar 2009)

flickwerk mit zeit zu spielen und am ende nicht mehr spielen?
oder iwi so^^


----------



## Sjul (20. Januar 2009)

oder ja der kleine Millhaus Manasturm is auch bombe^^

"Muss mir noch bisschen Wasser und etwas zu essen herbeizaubern...." "Ich werde euch Heimleuchten" oder irgentwie so ähnlich, ka war da lang nicht mehr


oder bei Kael`thas einer seiner Berater:  BLUT FÜR BLUT! igitt mit der Zeit war das soo nervig.. xD


----------



## Wolfox (20. Januar 2009)

Burg Utgard - 2.Boss

Der ganze Dialog und besonders ...


Was ? Wie kann man denn als Totenbeschwörer sterben ...


----------



## Keula1 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich find die Vaelastraz sprüche aus BWL am besten, haben einfach hammer flair
Die Twin Emperors aus AQ 40 sind auch hammer. hab leider die genauen sprüche grad nicht im kopf


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2009)

Die versauten dinge die Mutter Sharaz und ihre kleinen Freundinnen immer geflüstert haben ^^


----------



## schnitt999 (20. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> cheef gut zahlen fur euer kopf
> sagt immer der ogger in dm





eigentlich heißt es:
Van Cleef gut zahlen für euer Kopfens !


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

Ichiron aus der violetten Festung:

When using bubble:

    * Water can hold any form, take any shape... overcome any obstacle. 

Da muss man einfach lachen, wenn man das Interview von Bruce Lee kennt. "Be water, my fliend." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (21. Januar 2009)

Ich dich zerschmettern^^


----------



## Tschínchílla (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde den den Endboss in Sethekk Hammer...dieser schräge Vogel...!
Er flippt voll aus....! Stimme ist auch voll cool...!

Tschin


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (21. Januar 2009)

ich finde den multiplen orgasmus von julia in karazhan net schlecht


----------



## Zornodins (21. Januar 2009)

homu schrieb:


> der is voll scheiße der 2.boss in laby.ich hasse keinen anderen boss mehr als ihn.



da finde ich die prinzesin in TDM schlimmer


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2009)

vom boss: scharlachrotes kloster boss der kathedrale.
"steht auf mein held"

und was ich auch einen tollen Satz finde (zwar nicht von einem boss).
"ziehet in ehren"
die questgeber haben noch nen 2. spruch der mir gefällt hab ich aber vergessen :-)


----------



## Amokee (21. Januar 2009)

Servus!

Mein Lieblings-Emote ist das "EGAL" beim Schachevent in Karazhan, wenn eine Figur der gegnerischen Fraktion umfällt. Sehr geil gesprochen.

Nervig sind die Dialoge in HDZ 4 "Stratholm - Ausmerzen der Zeit" zwischen Arthas und Uther, Mal`Ganis und Arthas .. vor einem Time-Event eine so lange Dialogreihe zu schalten erhöht nur das Adrenalin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

"Maden! Abschaum! Erstickt an meinem Blut" "Lasst mich frei und ich werde Euch einen schnellen Tod gewähren!"

Zitat: Magtheridon +2007+


----------



## Uranius (21. Januar 2009)

Wer Boss Emotes liebt, dem lege ich mein Favoriten Video bei You Tube ans Herz.

Endgeil was der gute User dort zusammengeschnitten hat: Boss Emotes

Hydross ist nach meiner Ansicht ziemlich geil!


----------



## maverick9999 (21. Januar 2009)

Theater in Kara:

Lauf kleines Mädchen, lauf!

Oder in Naxx bei den Reitern:
Ich wette ich töte den ersten (bzw. die komplette Unterhaltung der Reiter^^)


----------



## Gondulfimir (21. Januar 2009)

Mein Absoluter Liebling ist Ymiron in Turm Utgarde

"Ihr dringt in mein Heim ein und wagt es mich herauszufordern? Ich reisse Euch die Herzen aus der Brust und opfere sie dem Todesgott"

Und das in einem so starken, herrscherischen Ton, einfach göttlich. Ich nehme mir jedesmal vor, den Satz mal gegen meine Schwiegereltern zu verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder dieser Eier-Boss in Zul'Aman, wenn jemand stirbt: "Alles gleisch vorbei, Mann" <3


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Wer Boss Emotes liebt, dem lege ich mein Favoriten Video bei You Tube ans Herz.
> 
> Endgeil was der gute User dort zusammengeschnitten hat: Boss Emotes
> 
> Hydross ist nach meiner Ansicht ziemlich geil!



Schade, dass das Vid so kurz ist.  Es wird wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der Emotes zusammengefasst. Waere schoen, falls mal jemand so was posten wuerde, anstatt den 20. Comment a la "Du nicht nehmen Kerze", weil eh 98% nicht mehr als die ersten 2 Posts lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (21. Januar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Vid so kurz ist.  Es wird wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der Emotes zusammengefasst. Waere schoen, falls mal jemand so was posten wuerde, anstatt den 20. Comment a la "Du nicht nehmen Kerze", weil eh 98% nicht mehr als die ersten 2 Posts lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo es ist leider wirklich recht kurz, dafür aber einige der besten Emotes bei und wie ich finde sehr gut unterlegt mit der Musik.

Was mir sehr gefällt ist: Liiiiiiiiffffffffeeeeeeee eeennnnnnneeerrrrggggyyyyyy!

XD


----------



## enci91 (29. März 2009)

"Rise my soldiers, rise and fight once more." von Noth der Seuchenbringer find ich geil ^^
auf deutsch allerdings hört es sich total bescheuert an..^^


----------



## Kabamaan (29. März 2009)

Illidan: ... IHR WISST NICHT WAS EUCH ERWARTET! 
und dann gehts los ich liebe den satz


----------



## Shany (29. März 2009)

TIMMY!!!


----------



## ceelena (29. März 2009)

dm van cleef hat was aber auch flickwerks "ich will spielen"  "nicht mehr spielen?" sind gut umgesetzt,gibt viele nette kleine textpassagen z.b bei einigen vids oder ingame movies. bester spruch ... es gibt so viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (29. März 2009)

da geb ich dir Recht  Shany   TIMMY in strath ist genial ;D

 Flickwerk ist aber auch net schlecht: "Nicht mehr spielen?" da kann man sich son richtigen traurigen Kindertonfall zu vorstellen


----------



## Gabberchen (29. März 2009)

sacht nich satharion in obsi auch Lauf kleines Mädchen, lauf?


----------



## Cypress2308 (29. März 2009)

Ich Grimlok ... KÖNIG!

ist echt das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zelmonus (29. März 2009)

Ich find auch den Gnommagier den man beim Endboss in Arkatraz befreit genial.
Mit seinen ganzen Sprüchen. Leider weiß ich grade keinen auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2009)

Sjul schrieb:


> oder ja der kleine Millhaus Manasturm is auch bombe^^
> 
> "Muss mir noch bisschen Wasser und etwas zu essen herbeizaubern...." "Ich werde euch Heimleuchten" oder irgentwie so ähnlich, ka war da lang nicht mehr



nur dass "Ich werde euch Heimleuchten" meiner meinung nach ne komplette Fehlübersetzung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im eng. sagt er: "I gonna light you up" was nach meinen Englischkenntnissen auch mit "Ich werde dich anzünden" übersetzbar ist und um einiges mehr Sinn ergeben würde


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. März 2009)

was sagt den eigentlich nefarian


----------



## Melih (29. März 2009)

Millhaus Manasturm ist der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn er wenig leben hat:

HEILT MICH!!!! HEILT MICH!!!! BEI ALLEN WAS EUCH HEILIG IST, HEILT MICH!!!!

Eisblock:

Sexy Eis, mit Sahne!

Wenn er Pyro castet:

ICH WERDE EUCH HEIMLEUCHTEN!!!!


Wenn er Befreit wird:

Beim Heiligen Bonzo, WO BIN ICH HIER , und wer seit....AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Diese Kopfschmerzen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern


Wenn er bereit zu kämpfen ist:

ALLES KLAR!!!! Wer wollte nochmal eine Tracht Prügel?


Wenn er Stirbt:

Ihr hört noch von meinem Anwalt!

Wenn der kampf vorbei ist:

Wenn der Kuchen redet, haben die Krümel Pause!



ps: 

Der Feuerele vom Sonnenwendfest ist auch nice, wenn man ihn Kohle gibt verwandelt er sich in Ragnaros und will die ganze Welt vernichten, danach schwindet seine Kraft, und er sagt nur:

 Nein, das war nur ein Scherz!


----------



## Scub4 (29. März 2009)

Da gibts nur eine Antwort:
Illidan :"YOU ARE NOT PREPEARED!!!"

Absoluter Klassiker^^


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was sagt den eigentlich nefarian



beim Start des Events freut er sich tierisch: "hahaha...let the Games begin!"

Mehr weiß ich grad auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (29. März 2009)

^^,  Jup, da gibts einige ganz lustige. Ich find "Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet!" ganz gut. Klar, es ist nicht lustig aber ich finde es passt ganz gut zur Situation. Alle stehn dort (wipen schon zum vierten mal) und hoffen, dass es nach dem Runn endlich aus ist. Dann sagt der (mit sound an ist es noch besser ^^) ...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. März 2009)

Gabberchen schrieb:


> sacht nich satharion in obsi auch Lauf kleines Mädchen, lauf?



Ja, ist mir auch letztens aufgefallen.. konnte man aber nicht so richtig verstehen weil die Kampfgeräusche das teilweise überdeckt haben.. und ich mich frage wieso er das sagen sollte.. das sagt ja schon der wolf in Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenoano (29. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir auch letztens aufgefallen.. konnte man aber nicht so richtig verstehen weil die Kampfgeräusche das teilweise überdeckt haben.. und ich mich frage wieso er das sagen sollte.. das sagt ja schon der wolf in Kara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sagt nicht Sartarion, dass kommt von Deadly Boss Mods immer wenn die Lavawelle kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. März 2009)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Das sagt nicht Sartarion, dass kommt von Deadly Boss Mods immer wenn die Lavawelle kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs grad in der Sartharion.lua in Deadly Bossmods gefunden :

_timerWall:Start()
		warnFireWall:Show()

		if self.Options.PlaySoundOnFireWall then
--			PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Spells\\PVPFlagTaken.wav")
*PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\HoodWolf\\HoodWolfTransformPlayer01.wav")*_

Hat aber für lustige Verwirrungen gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næxt (29. März 2009)

Herod im Kloster ruft " Klingen des Lichts"


----------



## Kamaji (29. März 2009)

Häuptling Ukorz Sandskalp in Zul'Farrak

"Spürt den Furor des Sands!" 

Einfach zum brüllen xD


----------



## rocktboyy (29. März 2009)

You´re NOT PREPARED Oder so ^^


----------



## Pferdesalamie (29. März 2009)

Wen sich noch wer an BWL errinert die ersten beiden Bosse Razorgore, Vaelastrasz und Nefarian als endboss haben so paar coole sprüche


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2009)

Pferdesalamie schrieb:


> Wen sich noch wer an BWL errinert die ersten beiden Bosse Razorgore, Vaelastrasz und Nefarian als endboss haben so paar coole sprüche




Bei Razorgore fällt mir nur das Chatmacro unseres Raidleiters ein "Razorgore hat nur noch 3 Eier!!!" Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte


----------



## geigar (29. März 2009)

KEKSEE!! BUHARRHARR


----------



## Blackywulf (29. März 2009)

o.o den crap was die Imp´s ablassen der Hexenmeister..."...es liegt nicht an euch.." etc.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (29. März 2009)

LieblingsBoss Sätze? Hmmm...

 Also was mir gut gefählt ins in der Unteren Schwarzfelsspitze der Dialog zwischen Nafarian in Menschengetalt mit Blackhand und wie dann Blackhand dann in den Kampf geht. Das ist ein tolles Event.

 Auch alle HdZ Inis die sehr Storylastig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber Alkatraz war einer der Höhepunkte in WoW und einer der besten und tollsten Inis wo ich drinnen war, was ich nach den kämpfen fand. Wie die beiden Dämonen sich beschimpfen das war so Spassig anzuhören.

 Und auch der Boss in der Alkatracz der ja von einen dieser Wesen aus Silithus kontrolliert wurde, war ein Sprücxheklopfere den ich mochte, und Millhouse auch zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber man darf nicht HdS vergessen Brann Bonzebart ist auch Klasse. Wozu sind wir den hergekommen ? Kaffee und kuchen, spuck es aus du blöde Maschine *g*
 Ich bin beim ersten mal HdS nur da fesessen und hab mich abgelacht Brann Bonzebart ist einfach Spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Hightlight die Ini wenn man sie das 1.mal betritt und was erzählt wid, sehr interessant für die Story, ich denke das wird noch einmal wichtig.....

 Und dann zum Kompletieren Lokens Satz der mir gut gefällt: 

 "Ich habe Aufstieg und Untergang von Imperien gesehen... Geburt und Ausrottung ganzer Spezies... Unzählige Jahrtausende lang war die Dummheit der Sterblichen die einzige Konstanze [...] MEin MEister hat mir die Zukunft gezeigt [...] Azeroth wird in Dunkelheit wiedergeboren. Yogg-Saron wird befreit. Das Pantheon wird fallen!"

 Wichtig, wichtiger Anfangsteil...

 Leider habe ich nie den Kampf von Illidian geseh nudn frage mich wie es bei Kil Jaeden erst ist.

 Interessant ist es auch was Kael'thas in der Festung der Stürme sagt, auch wenn er der "Böse" ist, er handelt noch immer für sein Volk. Das ihren Magiedurst doch wohl nie überwinden wird...
 Ich weis nimemr was er sagt, aber es ist sehr Storybezogen auf das Volk der Blutelfen, und wenn man so bedenkt wie es um die Blutelfen geht ist es nur logisch. Der spätere Kael'thas war ja ein Dämon und nur noch eine Hülle (Splitter im Herzen). Obwohl er zum Teil mit den Sonnenbrunnen noch imemr ein kleiner Teil noch was für sein Volk tun wollte...

 Und Rangaros Beschwörung durch Sulfuron Herold, ist ja auch sehr toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolles Event.

 Aber ZH Boss muss ich auch sagen. Der Ork der einen immer seine Diener entgegen schickt, was der fasselt zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Marv_ (29. März 2009)

In Burg oder Turm die beiden kerle als 2. boss: der zauberer is tot, kommt der spruch vom anderen: wie kann man nur als totenbeschwörer sterben!? ^^

zu geil einfach nur!


----------



## Talagath (29. März 2009)

Am besten sind Arkanist Doan: Brennt im Feuer der Rechtschaffenheit!

und Mograine: Ungläubige! Sie müssen geläutert werden!
Kloster war damals noch Feeling pur=)


----------



## Talagath (29. März 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> LieblingsBoss Sätze? Hmmm...
> 
> Und dann zum Kompletieren Lokens Satz der mir gut gefällt:
> 
> "Ich habe Aufstieg und Untergang von Imperien gesehen... Geburt und Ausrottung ganzer Spezies... Unzählige Jahrtausende lang war die Dummheit der Sterblichen die einzige *Konstanze* [...] MEin MEister hat mir die Zukunft gezeigt [...] Azeroth wird in Dunkelheit wiedergeboren. Yogg-Saron wird befreit. Das Pantheon wird fallen!"




Die einzige KonstanzexD wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (29. März 2009)

Militärviertel in naxx, wenn mannoch nicht bei 4 horsemen ist :
Lady wasweißichwas schreit: "Ich töte den ersten, wer wettet dagegen?"
Unser ganzer raid schreit dann immer : "ICH"


----------



## Marram (29. März 2009)

Chaki schrieb:


> Warpzweig, der Endboss in der Botanika. Ich liebe ihn einfach nur.
> 
> "What am I doing? Why do I..."
> "Maybe this is not-- No, we fight! Come to my aid!"
> "You must die! But wait: this does not-- No, no... you must die!"



oh jaaa, ich dachte schon, den würd sonst keiner mögen -:-O

mein absoluter Liebling!


----------



## Yada` (29. März 2009)

Als ich noch mit deutschen Client unterwegs war, wars wohl Gruul mit seinem "Bleibt..." oder "Sterbt...". Passte einfach.

Im Englischen isses jedes Emote vom ollen Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (29. März 2009)

Ich fand die Sunwell Emotes klasse.

"Aaaaaaaargh! More lambs to the slaughter!"

"Fire to the Aid of Shadow!" "Alythess! Your fire burns within me! <- Erstklassige Synchro im englischen Client.

Und noch einer von den neueren, der vorletzte Boss in HdZ 4: "Tick Tack, Tick Tack, Tick Tack...!"


----------



## Krobe (29. März 2009)

der eindeutig schönste Emote ist "Your heart will explode." von C'thun. Die Art wie er dies sagt (englischer Client Voraussetzung) ist einfach nur göttlich!


----------



## Marnir (29. März 2009)

Kil`Jaeden: "What have you done?! WHAT have you done?!!"

episch....


----------



## Hoku (29. März 2009)

"Steht auf, mein Held!" - "Zu Euren Diensten, Mylady!"

Whitemane und Mograine im Scharlachroten Kloster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (29. März 2009)

ich finde das was kel thas in den festung der stürme palppert ganz gut ist auch mit abstand mein lieblings boss kampf gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (29. März 2009)

ICH ESSE EUER HERZ


----------



## chinsai (29. März 2009)

Ich find Bosse die im Duett auftreten und sich immer streiten ganz nett, besonders bei Ogern mit 2 Köpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrnaar (29. März 2009)

Meine Favoriten sind Skarvald und Dalronn aus Burg Utgarde.

Kampfbeginn:
Skarvald: Dalronn, kannst du den Mut aufbgingen an meiner Seite zu kämpfen?
Dalronn: Du Idiot! Halt die Klappe und hau einfach drauf!

Wenn Dalron fällt:
Skarvald: Wie kann man denn als Totenbeschwörer sterben? Du bist so nutzlos..

Auch mag ich das schon erwähnte Paar in Arka, besonders seinen (unglaublich authentisch klingenden) Ausruf:
"ENDLICH! Gut gemacht!!!"

...und dann wären da noch die Oger in den Zangarmarschen:
"Du nicht nehmen Pilz!"


----------



## Kawock (29. März 2009)

Illidian: "Ihr wisst nicht, was euch erwartet!!!" 
Top!


----------



## Balord (29. März 2009)

"Das Feuer wird euch läutern!" - Ausruf von Ragnaros. Einfach der Hammer wie der das sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peachum (29. März 2009)

Drak'tharon, erster boss, Trollgrind.
Er macht diese Leichenexplosion und sagt wie ein kleines Kind :"Leiche macht bumm!"
Ich liebe es, xD


----------



## Beutelratte (29. März 2009)

also ich find ja am geilsten das von dem Chef der Verlassenen : 

"Do you think we had forgotten? do you think we had forgiven ? 
Death to the scourge and Death to the living !"


----------



## greenoano (29. März 2009)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> also ich find ja am geilsten das von dem Chef der Verlassenen :
> 
> "Do you think we had forgotten? do you think we had forgiven ?
> Death to the scourge and Death to the living !"



Stimmt das fand ich auch extrem geil.
Am Schluss kommt dann noch:
Now all can see...This is the hour of the Forsaken.


----------



## EisblockError (29. März 2009)

Ich find am besten, past vieleicht nicht ganz aber das WC3 Human ende:


Arthas geht mit seinen 2 Wachen in den Thronsaal seines Vaters Menethil. Die Wachen halten die Königswachen auf und Arthas geht auf seinen Vater zu, man sieht nurnoch den Schatten seines Schwertes und der König sagt: What is that? What are you doing my son...? und Arthas antwortet : succeeding you, father

Das hört sich so geil an


----------



## RazZerrR (29. März 2009)

You not take candle.


----------



## EyeofSauron (29. März 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Illidian: "Ihr wisst nicht, was euch erwartet!!!"
> Top!


/sign


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich find am besten, past vieleicht nicht ganz aber das WC3 Human ende:
> 
> 
> Arthas geht mit seinen 2 Wachen in den Thronsaal seines Vaters Menethil. Die Wachen halten die Königswachen auf und Arthas geht auf seinen Vater zu, man sieht nurnoch den Schatten seines Schwertes und der König sagt: What is that? What are you doing my son...? und Arthas antwortet : succeeding you, father
> ...


"You no longer need to sacrifice for your people. You no longer need to bare the weight of your crown. I've taken care... of everything" 
Hrrrr. <3

Gab es in Stratholme nicht nen Boss, der Timmy und stets nur "Timmy!" gerufen hat? Den fand ich witzig. :>


----------



## Doomsta (29. März 2009)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> Moin Moin !
> 
> 
> Ich weiss nich ob es son Thread schon gibt, hab per SuFu nix gefunde, wenn doch dann her mit dem Link
> ...




Satharion: "Ich Muss die Eier beschützen" - "Wollt ihr an unsere Eier herran, müsst ihr mich erst besiegen!"

Der Eier - Lord.


----------



## Athlos (30. März 2009)

Ist zwar kein Endboss und auch kein Sterbeemote aber das Emote:

ALARM! ELIMINIERUNG EINGELEITET!!! 

Vom Leerhäscher fand ich einfach das beste weil irgendwie passte das zum ganzen Kampf.
Nebenbei war auch einer meiner Lieblingsencounter in BC.


----------



## Mjuu (30. März 2009)

You are not prepared!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. März 2009)

...."Ihr habt geleutet?" <3

KLINGEN DES LICHTS!

"Life is meaningless. It is in death that we are truly tested"

Nicht mehr SPIELEN?!

Let the game begins <3 <3 <3

Yes run....it makes the blood pump faster grrrr!


Too late...friends. Nefarius' corruption has taken hold. I cannot...control myself. I beg you Mortals, flee! Flee before I lose all sense of control. The Black Fire rages within my heart. I must release it! FLAME! DEATH! DESTRUCTION! COWER MORTALS BEFORE THE WRATH OF LORD....NO! I MUST FIGHT THIS! ALEXSTRASZA, HELP ME! I MUST FIGHT!"


----------



## Rethos (30. März 2009)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> also ich find ja am geilsten das von dem Chef der Verlassenen :
> 
> "Do you think we had forgotten? do you think we had forgiven ?
> Death to the scourge and Death to the living !"




Er ist zwar nicht der anführerer der Verlassenen ( das ist immernoch Silvanas...) aber der Spruch ist einfach genial.


----------



## Angelical (30. März 2009)

zwar kein boss aber fands zu geil 

bei den murlocs in der tundra  wo man den einen murloc befreien muss sagt der bevor er abhaut ... bin dann wech tschüss ihr penner


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Ich find Bosse die im Duett auftreten und sich immer streiten ganz nett, besonders bei Ogern mit 2 Köpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lieblings und hassboss aus bc zeiten... das war doch zerschmetterte hallen oder (man war das lange her o_O)


----------



## Blooddrainer (30. März 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Too late...friends. Nefarius' corruption has taken hold. I cannot...control myself. I beg you Mortals, flee! Flee before I lose all sense of control. The Black Fire rages within my heart. I must release it! FLAME! DEATH! DESTRUCTION! COWER MORTALS BEFORE THE WRATH OF LORD....NO! I MUST FIGHT THIS! ALEXSTRASZA, HELP ME! I MUST FIGHT!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (30. März 2009)

Aufjedenfal die 2 dämnen bosse in arkatraz bc wen mann den raum geht streiten die sich und wen man die frau zues angreift fragt der man ob er zugucken darf  hab  mich da immer weggelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king2mad (30. März 2009)

Salix schrieb:


> endboss in blutkessel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




soll schon "verbrennt" heißen. ist ja ne aufforderung

bei blizzard programmieren nicht nur orcs die deutsche übersetzung^^


----------



## Smokka (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  European Offline Time  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> ...."Ihr habt geleutet?" <3
> 
> KLINGEN DES LICHTS!
> 
> ...



Du hast da ziemlich alle meine Favouriten drin.

Was mir noch fehlt ist der Endboss aus HdZ1, ich liebe diese Stimme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (30. März 2009)

zu spät freunde.... zu spät




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buany (30. März 2009)

UBRS Rend: "Ich reisse Euch die Arme aus und Prügle Euch damit demut ein " ( oder so Ähnlich )
UBRS Rend : " Der mit dem Kleid, das ist der Heiler"


----------



## Ridiculous (30. März 2009)

Tenebron auch ihr müsst die Eier beschützen.


----------



## Nuellana (30. März 2009)

"Zeit für Spaß"
2. Boss im Schattenlaby ^^
War immer toll als der alle übernommen hat xD


----------



## Hairman (30. März 2009)

Was recht selten genannt wird, ich aber immer noch endgeil find, ist wenn Sartharion dann doch mal wen umkloppt und er mit stolzer Brust schreit:

*This is why we call you lesser beings!*


----------



## Kleiderschrank (30. März 2009)

Ist zwar kein emote vom Boss aber das find ich echt witzig:

,,Gefallt euch das? Sicher nicht, weil du tot,haha´´


----------



## Mitzy (30. März 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Too late...friends. Nefarius' corruption has taken hold. I cannot...control myself. I beg you Mortals, flee! Flee before I lose all sense of control. The Black Fire rages within my heart. I must release it! FLAME! DEATH! DESTRUCTION! COWER MORTALS BEFORE THE WRATH OF LORD....NO! I MUST FIGHT THIS! ALEXSTRASZA, HELP ME! I MUST FIGHT!"



Von wem kam das nochmal?


----------



## Exid (30. März 2009)

sagt Patchwork nicht irgendwie "Ich will doch nur Spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu wegschmeißen


----------



## Shamiden (30. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> cheef gut zahlen fur euer kopf
> sagt immer der ogger in dm
> [/quot
> 
> der sagt van cleef wird gut zahlen für euer kopfenz


----------



## Daromi (30. März 2009)

Malygos:

I AM THE SPELLWEAVER! MY POWER IS INFINITE!

Und dazu das achievement:  "You don't have an eternity"  ^.^

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1874


----------



## Silmarilli (30. März 2009)

Buany schrieb:


> UBRS Rend : " Der mit dem Kleid, das ist der Heiler"



jaaaa *heul* und ich war immer als Priester dort *schnüff*

Hab mich immer "persönlich" angegriffen gefühlt und meine Mitstreiter aufgefordert diesen Frevel an meiner Heiligkeit doch bitte zu sühnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaaaaa ich spiele auf einem RP-Server

lg Sily

P.S. die Gruppen haben sich auch teilweise weggelacht wenn ich bei dem Satz in Schattenform ging und schrie : ICH BIN KEIN HEILER



zum Topic:
hmm persönlich gefallen mir die Ansagen von Malygos, Moroes war grusselig schön (echt toll aus dem Buch übernommen) bis zu dem Tag wo ich mit ner Random-Gruppe da drinne war und da leute im TS zu Moroes - Moröös sagten ... ab da war er irgendwie nur noch eine Witz-Figur..... leider.


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Von wem kam das nochmal?



Ist von Vaelastrasz aus BWL (der 2.Boss)

Ist übrigens auch mein lieblings "Spruch"


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. März 2009)

Erstes Bosspärchen in der Burg Utgarde: "Pah! Wie kann man nur als Hexenmeister sterben!"

beim ersten mal hab ich mich weggeschmissen vor lachen.  Aber nen Klassiker ist der Letzte Boss in Gnomeregan: EXPLOSIONEN!! ich will MEHR EXPLOSIONEN !! einfach nur göttlich diese aussage!


----------



## Cavador (30. März 2009)

Ich hätte da noch paar Sprüche die ich Lustig find.
Irgend ein Kobold schrie immer YIEEEK ICH WEGRENNEN.
Der Boss aus Gnomenhausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreit immer "Explosionen, Ich brauch mehr Explosionen"

Der Beste Spruch auch wenn er nix mit WoW zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist:  "Nicht einmal der Tod kann dich vor mir retten" Die Stimme dazu ist einfach herrlich.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (30. März 2009)

Ích find den guten alten Flickwerk immernoch am besten:

Nicht mehr spielen ?


----------



## Orksä1 (30. März 2009)

@ Cavador 

das bestimmt diablo aus diablo 2 xD


----------



## domes (30. März 2009)

"Jammern hilft nicht!" 
(ich glaub das war ZA: Akil´zon)


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. März 2009)

Das Emote von Hakkar is geil ^^ und das von Saurfang (als er damals in OG stand und man ihn  gepullt hat).
Wo wir beim Saurfang Emote sind, kann mir wer das genaue Emote hier hinschreiben? Das war irgendwas mit rot leuchtenden Augen.
Danke.


----------



## Teradas (30. März 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Moroes langsam nicht mehr sehen, hören oder lesen möchte, so hat er meiner Meinung nach immer noch den geilsten Spruch drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja Moroes ist voll lässig drauf. xD Selbst wenn er am Sterben ist.


----------



## Shizo. (30. März 2009)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> also ich find ja am geilsten das von dem Chef der Verlassenen :
> 
> "Do you think we had forgotten? do you think we had forgiven ?
> Death to the scourge and Death to the living !"



"Did you think we had forgotten?
 Did you think we had forgiven?
 Behold, now, the terrible vengeance of the Forsaken!
 Death to the Scourge! And death to the living! "

So meinst du oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamex (30. März 2009)

voll die gerechtigkeit!
 vom elektrokutor 600 aus gnomeregan mit so einer geilen goblinstimme.


----------



## Ol@f (30. März 2009)

Sírion-antonidas schrieb:


> Karazhan Theaterevent  Der Grosse böse wolf
> "Hmmm , lecker !"



Jaja, so ein Pedobär...


----------



## Melih (30. März 2009)

Akil´zon schreit manchmal "Flasche!" wenn er jemanden aus der Raid tötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (31. März 2009)

Screeaam your Dying breath!


----------



## Thedynamike (31. März 2009)

"Soviel zum Thema glückliches Ende" von Mutter Sharaz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (31. März 2009)

Nicht mehr spielen? Patchwork
Du nicht nehmen Kerze! 
oder : Klingen des Lichts! aus wk herod.


----------



## Lorghi (31. März 2009)

Ich erinner mich noch an die Oger im Schergrat, die einen nach einer langen Questreihe zum König krönen & sich vollaufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Er so klein, wie wollen er herrschen?"


----------



## Aitaro (31. März 2009)

der typ aus gundrak oder drak'tharon auf der treppe wo immer so 2-3 trolle runterkommen und er dann ne leichenexplosion macht..

leiche macht bumm sachter immer oder so in der art.. find des lustig x)


----------



## Thufeist (31. März 2009)

Ich bekomme den Satz nicht mehr ganz zusammen da ich nun einige Zeit kein WoW mehr gespielt habe..
Aber die Zwei Bosse aussem Turm oder war es Burg?! in Nordend..
Der eine sagt etwas von *Könnt ihr den Mut aufbringen an meiner Seite zu kämpfen?!*
Und der andere dann irgendetwas von *Hört auf zu labbern und haut einfach drauf*

Und im Kampf kommt dann noch *Höhö wie kann man denn als Totenbeschwörer kaputt gehen* und sowas.. fand ich sehr witzig die Dialoge.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (31. März 2009)

Das klassische Rezzmakro von Miss Weißsträhne 

"Steht auf... mein Held!"

auch gut

"Zu früh Majodomus, ihr habt mich zufrüh geweckt" das denk ich jeden Morgen^^

und für Gnome "Explosionen! Ich brauche mehr Explosionen!"


----------



## Chelrid (31. März 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Shadowlab 2 Boss: "Zeit für Spass"



Der ist und bleibt bei uns einfach nur der "Spass-Oger"


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Juni 2009)

ZEIT FÜR SPAß!!!!!!


----------



## Lefrondon (14. Juni 2009)

Ich finde den XT-002 Dekonstruktor witzig... ein Roboter mit einer ganz hohen Nervstimme, einfach genial =D


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Ich finde den spruch vom Endboss in Gnomeragan geil: ,,Meine Maschienen sind die Zukunft sie vernichten euch alle!´´ Auch îm allgemeinen seine Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (14. Juni 2009)

Von Ignis in Ulduar:
"BRENNT!Brennt in den Flammen des Schöpfers"


----------



## Schnapsaffe (14. Juni 2009)

Kloster Friedhof Befrager Vishas : Garstige Geheimnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (14. Juni 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich find Moroes Sterbesatz geil:
> "Wie... ungeschickt." und das in dem Geilsten Tonfall der Welt...
> oder van cleef:
> "Pah, unsere Sache ist gerecht..." ja find ich auch xD


Jou,Moroes war immer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ihr habt geläutet?" oder wenn jemand stirbt: "Da hab ich aber eine Unordnung angerichtet..." und ja,die Stimme ist sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Van Cleef war auch gut


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (14. Juni 2009)

Kalogarn: "IHR KOMMT NICHT VORBEEEEI" (Herr der Ringe Abklatsch)

und ansonsten die ganzen Sachen vom XT... ich konnte mich da nicht mehr vor Lachen.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2009)

"You're not prepared!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lydell (14. Juni 2009)

Ich finde der zweite Boss in Ulduar Vorkammer, der XT mit seiner derbst kranken Stimme.
Oder das von Vaelstrasz :"Ich muss...gehorchen" achja damals zu classic bekam man bei seinem gelaber noch ne Gänsehaut.

Am geilsten find ich aber: * " Soldaten,Lakeien......Diener der eisigen Finsternis kommt und folgt dem Ruf von Kel`Thuzad " *


----------



## Mondokir (14. Juni 2009)

Die zweiten Bosse in Burg Utgarde wenn der Totenbeschöwerer fällt: "Du bist so nutzlos. Wie kannt man eigentlich als Totenbeschöwerer sterben?" oder am Anfang "Hör auf zu quasseln du Schwachkopf, hau einfach drauf!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich auch noch toll finde ist der dritte Boss im Bollwerk: Friss mein Tierchen, friss dich satt.

mfg


----------



## Liberiana (14. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Srpüche von Mimiron in Ulduar geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau wie sie lauten, aber er sagt z.B. nach der
ersten Phase irgendwas zur Panzerung des Fahrzeugs usw


----------



## darkxiro (14. Juni 2009)

"Brennt im Feuer der Rechtschaffenheit!"

Kloster Bibiothek Boss


----------



## Mondokir (14. Juni 2009)

Ah ich hab noch einen der glaub zweite boss in Dampfkammer, der Gnom wenn er seine Adds ruft schreit er: "Los Jungs, legt sie tiefer!"
und dann noch mit der Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich!


----------



## Baits (14. Juni 2009)

die XT stimme von Uld. is einfach epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mimiron sorgt auch gern mal fürn Lacher mit seiner 98%tigen Nichtverkratzten Oberfläche des Panzers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsnten ists eindeutig Illi mit dem wohl berümtestens Satz in WoW: Du nix wissn was dich erwarten :>...argh...Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet(sorum wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wobei's in der Englishen Version schöner ist der Spruch :>


----------



## cobainkurt (14. Juni 2009)

Meins du, You are not prepared! ? des einach hammer <3


----------



## Thuum (14. Juni 2009)

Karazhan - Der Kurator.

Der Kurator verfügt über die Mittel, die Galerie zu beschützen.

Find die stimme vom Kurator einfach nur Göttlich^^


----------



## Lerua (14. Juni 2009)

Was auch geil ist weiß jetzt nicht ob der Boss in der Dampfkammer ist oder wo anderes ich zetiere:

LEGT SIE TIEFER JUNGS^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (14. Juni 2009)

Ich find Mimiron einfach nur geil.
Alleine die Stimme machts schon^^


----------



## Megamage (14. Juni 2009)

...I. AM. UNSTOPPABLE...


----------



## wuschel21 (14. Juni 2009)

In Ulduar XT-002 die stimme ist sowas von hammer , naja bissel gay aber hammer^^

Ich glaube ich habe es kaputt gemacht !
ahh..so müde...ich will mich nur einen moment ausruhen

oder der schlussatz :

Ihr seit böses spielzeug...bööööööööööööse


----------



## Shaadoon (14. Juni 2009)

Lasst die Spiele beginnen! - Nefarian


----------



## wuschel21 (14. Juni 2009)

oder ir fällt noch ein : 

Hodir: 

Wilkommen im Endlosen Winter!
Tragisch! so weit gekommen, nur um zu scheitern !

Mimiron:

Wunderbar! Das sind ergebnisse nach meinem Geschmack! Intigrität der Hülle bei 98,9Prozent! So gut wie neu und keine dellen! Und weiter geht´s !
Faszinirent , das nennt man wohl einen *Sauberen Abschuss*
SANITÄTER !

Flickwerk:

Was seien Geschehen ?
________________________
Die finde ich alle noch n1 :-)


----------



## RexxoV (14. Juni 2009)

auch ziemlich geil:
wenn man im DK startgebiet Noth anlabert kann man ihn fragen wo heigan steckt, er sagt dann solche sachen wie: " In seinem Tanzsstudio" oder "In seinem Balletraum"
kann sein dases ned originalgetreu übertragen wurde^^ könnt ja selber nachschauen gehen


----------



## Medmius (23. Juni 2009)

Entschuldigt, dass ich diesen Thread missbrauche, aber ist es möglich, dass man in WoW nur die Emote-Sound hört und alles andere ausschaltet? Wenn ich unter Sound-Einstellungen nur bei Emote ein Häckchen setze, höre ich immer noch die Laufgeräusche usw.

Zum Thread:

Eigentlich alles was Mimiron so von sich gibt.
Und die Emotes von Reliquary of Souls
"Pain and suffering, are all that await you."


----------



## Allysekos (23. Juni 2009)

Ein Spielzeug?Für mich?Ich verspreche es dieses mal nicht zu zerbrechen!!!!

Ratet mal wer das ist?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (23. Juni 2009)

Dampfkammer, 2ter boss: *MAMI!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MySweetShadow (23. Juni 2009)

ich weiß grad nicht wie die beiden heißen aber die beiden bosse aus burg utgarde find ich persönlich sehr geil.

"wie kann man als totenbeschwörer nur sterben? du bist sooooo nutzlos!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (23. Juni 2009)

Am besten waren für mich immer noch das sich streitende Boss-Dämonen-Pärchen in der Arkatraz.

Mr. "ZEIT-FÜR-SPASS" habe ich gehasst wie die Pest; zu BC-Zeiten war der teilweise echt die Hölle. Aber spassig ...


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (6. November 2009)

einer der geilsten Sprüche in BC:

"Stellt eure Handlungen ein. Ihr werdet eliminiert werden."

"Initiiere tektonische Stö-ö-ö-rung"

"Ziel eliminiert."

der Roboter vorm BT ^^


----------



## Langmar (6. November 2009)

Ein paar von den besten Sprüchen kommen ganz klar aus Karazhan (meine Lieblingssprüche).

Moroes: "Wo war ich? Achja.." BÄÄÄM! ^^
Moroes: "Wie ungeschickt von mir.."

Die Tonlage ist einfach episch^^


Kurator: "Der Kurator hat das Recht, die Galerie mit aller Gewalt zu verteidigen" (oder so)

Aufjedenfall ist auch diese Stimme übel^^


Die nervigsten Emotes kommen vom XT002-Dekonstruktor aus Uludar.
Vorallem diese Stimme..

Als hätte man einem kleinen Kind das Spielzeug geklaut..



mfG Langmar


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2009)

"too easy!"


----------



## pingu77 (6. November 2009)

Also als erstes fällt mir da gleich der hier ein:

""Steht auf, mein Held!" 

Aus dem scharlachroten Kloster, Kathedrale, Endboss


----------



## Poseidoom (6. November 2009)

Ich finde Moroes, den Kurator und Arans Schemen aus Karazhan einfach nur klasse gesprochen!

Moroes: Uhh! Unangekündigte Besucher. Es müssen Vorbereitungen getroffen werden...

Kurator: Die Menagerie ist nur für Gäste!

Arans Schemen:  Ich bin kein einfacher Hofnarr! Ich bin NIELAS ARAN!!

Die Sprüche von denen topen einfach alles !


Ps: Karazhan -> besste Ini Ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (6. November 2009)

Meine Lieblingssprüche sind immer noch die vom Kopflosen Reiter:

"Ihr seid am Ziel, die Suche ist vorbei, das Schicksal wird entscheiden, wer der Sieger sei"
und dann diese böse Lache ^^

Ich mag auch seinen Feuerspruch: "Horcht Hunde, mein Hass ist euer, spürt nun das Feuer!"

Und wenn der Kopf vom Körper getrennt wird: "Komm hierher, du Idiot!" Da vergisst er plötzlich das Reimen.


----------



## Liberiana (6. November 2009)

Ihr steht nicht vor Malchezaar allein, sondern vor den Legionen, die ich befehlige...

Oder irgendwie so wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (6. November 2009)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> auch klasse die oger in den zangamarschen
> "du nicht nehmen pilze" ^^


Es gibt ne Quest von Argentumturnier,
wo man diese Schneebolde in den Sturmgipfeln entführen muss.
Dabei kann es passieren dass sie etwas sagen wie:
"Du nicht nehmen... mich!"


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Ich finde Moroes, den Kurator und Arans Schemen aus Karazhan einfach nur klasse gesprochen!
> 
> Moroes: Uhh! Unangekündigte Besucher. Es müssen Vorbereitungen getroffen werden...
> 
> ...


/sign!!!!


----------



## Alohajoe (7. November 2009)

Ich finde das Vorgeplänkel bei Ragnaros genial.
"Ihr enttäuscht mich, Executus. In der Tat werde ich Gerechtigkeit walten lassen..."  Und da war er tot, der Majordomus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim XT in Ulduar konnte ich mir auch das Lachen nicht verkneifen, als ich das erste Mal bei ihm war. Sehr schön, die quakige Kinderstimme^^


----------



## Mightyskull (7. November 2009)

endboss turm utgarde...der heftigste bosspruch überhaupt


----------



## buddabrot (7. November 2009)

Das beste Boss-Emotes hat der 2. Boss aus Schlabby "Zeit für Spaß". Danach kommt Das Paar aus der Arkatraz :-D


----------



## Kriegsfalke (7. November 2009)

Der coolste Spruch in meinen augen sitzt im Black Tempel. Tehron Gorefield aka Tehron Blutschatten ;o)

Ihr werdet "hust" mir den nötigen Respekt zollen!


----------



## Apocalyptica (7. November 2009)

"Rennt, dass bringt das Blut in wallung"

oder so ähnlich xD

erster boss vom alten naxx. ka wie das heute aussieht, hab zuletzt vor 2 jahren gespielt ^^


----------



## Sheranduel (7. November 2009)

hab das in nem anderen thread geschrieben, welches dann hier hin verlinkt wurde.
Der gesamte Monolog von Vealestraz aus dem Black Wing Lair (Pechschwingenhort), der damals nur als Raidkiller bekannt war =)

Zu spät Freunde. Nefarius üble Macht wirkt bereits.
Ich habe mich nicht ... nicht mehr unter Kontrolle.
Ich bitte euch Sterbliche flieht, flieht bevor ich endgültig die Kontrolle verliere.
Das schwarze Feuer wütet in meinem Herzen ... ich muss es frei geben.
FLAMEN, TOD, ZERSTÖRUNG, KNIEHT NIEDER STERBLICHE ODER DER ZORN VON LORD ... NEEEEEEEIIIIN ... ICH MUSS ES BEKÄMPFEN!
ALEXSTRASZA HILF MIR, ICH MUSS ES BEKÄMPFEN!!!

(ab 30% Leben)
Nefarius Hass hat mich stärker als jemals zuvor werden lassen.
Ihr hättet fliehen sollen solange ihr noch konntet Sterbliche.
DIE WUT VON BLACKROCK PULSIERT DURCH MEINE ADERN!!!


----------



## Igoar85 (7. November 2009)

Der geilste Emote überhaupt ist zwar nicht vom Boss, aber von den weiblichen Zwergen NPC´s in den Städten.....

"Was geht ab?" 

Muss jedesmal so derbst lachen, das ich bauchschmerzen davon habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dersgolar (7. November 2009)

Beim Englischen WoW-Client find ich den Spruch hier von den Goblins geil:

Whaaaaaat´s Uuuuuuuup? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkeno (7. November 2009)

Ich finde es derbst witzig, wenn dieser eine Trogg-Boss aus Uldaman "Ich Grimlok... KÖNIG!" schreit,wenn man ihn angreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. November 2009)

"Du nicht nehmen... mich!" ist genial.

oder kel´thuzad wenn man die katze tötet. "Jemand hat Mr. xy getötet....." kann den nicht ganz auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tirbl3 (8. November 2009)

I bring da pain!!!
vom bären boss aus zul aman
Geilster Boss-Emote ever^^


----------



## _Flare_ (8. November 2009)

_*Keiner darf überleben!!*_

<3 Sylvanas - ja, Sylvanas ist ein Boss ;o

(hab sie schon oft gedefft, nur um den Satz zu hören xD)


----------



## Felix^^ (8. November 2009)

XT : Ich hab es kaputt gemacht !!!


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (8. November 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> XT : Ich hab es kaputt gemacht !!!




Genau XT ist der beste ^^


----------



## :Manahunt: (8. November 2009)

Find fast alle Sprüche vom XT gut^^


----------



## Nexxen (8. November 2009)

"Fleisch von den Knochen" vin Jaraxxus... (Den könnte man bei WeightWatchers einstellen)

und

Putress:"Dachtet ihr wir hätten vergeseen? Dachtet ihr wir hätten vergeben? Spürt nun die schreckliche Rache der Verlassenen"
Arthas:"Sylvanas"
Putress:"Tot der Geißel und Tot den Lebenden"

Arthas:"Es ist nicht vorbei!"


----------



## Girderia (8. November 2009)

auch wenn ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr besucht ahbe, yogg beim übergang in phase 2, am besten beim ersten mal wenn es einen völlig unvorbereitet trifft (gerade der übergang der stimmen ist wirklich genial)

"Ich bin der strahlende Traum ... das Monster in euren Alpträumen ... der Verderber mit den tausend Gesichtern ... kriecht vor meiner wahren Natur ... kniet nieder vor dem Gott des Todes!" 

zum (ingame) reinhören:
/script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\YoggSaron\\UR_YoggSaron_PhaseTwo01.wav")


----------



## Lillehoff (8. November 2009)

ICH GLAUB ICH...HAB ES KAPUTT GEMACHT!!!

XT-002 aus Ulduar^^

find den ziemlich cool^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

'Van Cleef gut zahlen für euer Kopfens!' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloFla (8. November 2009)

Ich finde die Peons im Orc Startgebiet lust. beim anklicken sagen die etwas wie:

"Für was für ein Orc mir halten"... find ich schon lustig weil die da nur rum pennen^^ naja
auch kein Boss oder gegner aber FUNNY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. November 2009)

Flickwerk in Acherus: Nicht mehr spielen?
Der Magier ausm Kloster (muss zuerst noch den Ashbringer-Comic suchen da stehts glaub drin...) Ihr werdet diese Mysterien nicht entweihen!
Arugal: AUCH IHR SOLLT DIENEN!
Kopfloserreiter: Ihr seid am Ziel die suche ist vorbei, das schicksal soll entscheiden wer der Sieger sei!,Horcht her ihr Hunde mein Hass ist euer, und nun spürt das Feuer!,Soldaten erhebt euch und kämpft immer weiter, bringt den Sieg zum gefallenen Reiter!


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (8. November 2009)

"Van Cleef gut zahlen für euer Kopfens!"

Aus DM!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (8. November 2009)

Der Lichkönig: Alles Leben muss enden.

oder

"Kel'thuzad macht Flickwerk zum Abgesandten von Krieg!"
 - Flickwerk 

der Spruch ist so geil wenn man sich den anhört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2009)

Jaina Proudmoore:

"Pscht, ich versuche zu denken!"

Best Emote ever! <3


----------



## Stargat (9. November 2009)

This is too easy.

Give in to your fear.

Illidan, glaub ich


----------

